# Saturday Night Seduction



## Lumpy 1

In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?

 Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.  

Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?



I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.


----------



## Madeline

I think all people want to feel respected and desired by their partners, Lumpy.

Get thee to a florist, scoffer!


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Lumpy 1 said:


> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?



Well, that all depends on you, on the girl, on the time, on the location, on whether either party has short, medium, or long-terms goals and probably a good deal of other factors.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
Click to expand...


.. I must say.. I would appreciate the womens view on this... You know , just how much of an investment they expect..


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. I must say.. I would appreciate the womens view on this... You know , just how much of an investment they expect..
Click to expand...


Way to risky for them to just come right out and tell ya the bottom line.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Epsilon Delta said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that all depends on you, on the girl, on the time, on the location, on whether either party has short, medium, or long-terms goals and probably a good deal of other factors.
Click to expand...


Wow.. all that.. so.. you've been thinking about this for a while..?


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMwZsFKIXa8]YouTube - The Beatles - Can't Buy Me Love (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I must say.. I would appreciate the womens view on this... You know , just how much of an investment they expect..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to risky for them to just come right out and tell ya the bottom line.
Click to expand...


True.. but I had to come up with something... and their input is valuable..


----------



## Madeline

Lumpy, it isn't the money.  It's the thoughtfulness.  A single rose might cost a dollar, but the time and thought to stop off and collect one before a date speaks volumes.  

For me, it's gentleness, kindness, thoughtfulness and desire.  I don't think you can price out any of those qualities.

Now go get Mrs. Lumpy a damned daisy.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Madeline said:


> Lumpy, it isn't the money.  It's the thoughtfulness.  A single rose might cost a dollar, but the time and thought to stop off and collect one before a date speaks volumes.
> 
> For me, it's gentleness, kindness, thoughtfulness and desire.  I don't think you can price out any of those qualities.
> 
> Now go get Mrs. Lumpy a damned daisy.



What happened here.. suddenly it's about me.. 

Fine then, I like the moonlight, waves crashing on the beach, fine wine, good food and she's certainly welcome to go fishing with me.

Just kidding I'm old school.. I like the romance and anticipation..


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> Lumpy, it isn't the money.  It's the thoughtfulness.  A single rose might cost a dollar, but the time and thought to stop off and collect one before a date speaks volumes.
> 
> For me, it's gentleness, kindness, thoughtfulness and desire.  I don't think you can price out any of those qualities.
> 
> Now go get Mrs. Lumpy a damned daisy.



Ok Lumpy--let me rephrase that---you still gotta work for it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy, it isn't the money.  It's the thoughtfulness.  A single rose might cost a dollar, but the time and thought to stop off and collect one before a date speaks volumes.
> 
> For me, it's gentleness, kindness, thoughtfulness and desire.  I don't think you can price out any of those qualities.
> 
> Now go get Mrs. Lumpy a damned daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Lumpy--let me rephrase that---you still gotta work for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?



Depends... is this a first date kinda thing.  Or a "thank God..no kids" for a few hours kinda thing?


----------



## HUGGY

Work for it!!????  Not in my lifetime!!!  Gurl wanna partake o HUGGY's charms last minute-like she better be packin the results of a recent check up!  HUGGY don wear nothin between me an the poon tang!!  An she better smell good! An taste good!...an have a clean crib!  

CHRIST!!  Once I let a hottie pick me up after she plied me with a few drinks an we went to her place and barely made it in the front door and clothes started flyin and there we were.. goin at it like crazed monkeys and GUESS WHAT???  FLEAS@#$%^&!!!!!!

I started feeling creepy and got up and there were fleas all over my legs!!!! Seemed like hundreds of em!!

My conclusion was that she worked for the fleas and invited guys over to feed on!!!!

Just sayin...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends... is this a first date kinda thing.  Or a "thank God..no kids" for a few hours kinda thing?
Click to expand...


I see your point.. lets leave it up to you..


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends... is this a first date kinda thing.  Or a "thank God..no kids" for a few hours kinda thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see your point.. lets leave it up to you..
Click to expand...


Leave what up to me?  You are kinda lazy...huh? LOL


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends... is this a first date kinda thing.  Or a "thank God..no kids" for a few hours kinda thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point.. lets leave it up to you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave what up to me?  You are kinda lazy...huh? LOL
Click to expand...


I tried to tell ya Lumpy---you gotta WORK for it !!


----------



## Madeline

Remember Lumpy...your daughter watches how you treat Mrs. Lumpy.  That'll be her standard for measuring a good man when she's older.  Shouldn't mini-Lumpy get roses?

You treat those you love well, everyone wins.


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> Remember Lumpy...your daughter watches how you treat Mrs. Lumpy.  That'll be her standard for measuring a good man when she's older.  Shouldn't mini-Lumpy get roses?
> 
> You treat those you love well, everyone wins.



Pressure's really on now Lumpy----can you handle it ???


----------



## HUGGY

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point.. lets leave it up to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave what up to me?  You are kinda lazy...huh? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to tell ya Lumpy---you gotta WORK for it !!
Click to expand...


Don't fall for that trick bag!!!  Trust me on this...If the woman wants it BAD the sex is GOOD!!!


----------



## Madeline

Oh, I have a feeling Lumpy's very good to his family.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Madeline said:


> Oh, I have a feeling Lumpy's very good to his family.



 I hate to brag but things are pretty darn good around here..


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I have a feeling Lumpy's very good to his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to brag but things are pretty darn good around here..
Click to expand...


Better watch your step then, Lumpy. We don't want you messin up a good thing here.


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Oh, I have a feeling Lumpy's very good to his family.



I have a feeling he is too.  


Seduction doesn't have to involve fancy dinners or gifts.  Just quality time getting to know a person IMO.


----------



## masquerade

Lumpy 1 said:


> Fine then, I like the moonlight, waves crashing on the beach, fine wine, good food and she's certainly welcome to go fishing with me.
> 
> Just kidding I'm old school.. I like the romance and anticipation..



You mean you like the romance and foreplay.

Oh Lumpy ... I'll go fishin' with you!  Just as long as you have a cooler full of ice and my favorite malt beverage and you to bait my hook.  What'dya say?  Hmmmm?

Can we fish by the moonlight?  I was just out my back door looking up at the moon.  It's almost full ... but not quite.  I love falling asleep with the moon rays shining in my bedroom window.


----------



## Madeline

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I have a feeling Lumpy's very good to his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he is too.
> 
> 
> Seduction doesn't have to involve fancy dinners or gifts.  Just quality time getting to know a person IMO.
Click to expand...


Thoughtfulness and kindness result from listening to a person, what they really like, what lifts their spirits.  Sometimes, a gesture costs nothing at all...but conveys love more fully than a jewelry store inventory.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I have a feeling Lumpy's very good to his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he is too.
> 
> 
> Seduction doesn't have to involve fancy dinners or gifts.  Just quality time getting to know a person IMO.
Click to expand...


Sweet.. the pressures easing, this is good..

I think your right Shadow.

Also, being taken for granted is a love crusher.

By the way.. I do love being a father and a husband..


----------



## syrenn

Lumpy 1 said:


> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?




Fast food is good on occasion. I hits the spot when your hungry. 

Then you have your grand home cooked meals. A little though and planing goes a long way in producing a satisfying meal. Home cooked is better then fast food but not quite a a fine dinner out.

For a true gastronomic event all senses must be engaged. Its a mind set that goes along with a first class experience. Dressing for dinner, limo to the event. Cocktails at the bar before you are seated for dinner. A quiet table, fine linen and candles. Exquisite food  artfully prepared, a  fine bottle of wine followed by a lusciously sinful desert. 

Just some food for thought you know.


----------



## Sherry

Lumpy 1 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy, it isn't the money.  It's the thoughtfulness.  A single rose might cost a dollar, but the time and thought to stop off and collect one before a date speaks volumes.
> 
> For me, it's gentleness, kindness, thoughtfulness and desire.  I don't think you can price out any of those qualities.
> 
> Now go get Mrs. Lumpy a damned daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened here.. suddenly it's about me..
> 
> Fine then, *I like the moonlight, waves crashing on the beach, fine wine, good food and she's certainly welcome to go fishing with me.*
> 
> Just kidding I'm old school.. I like the romance and anticipation..
Click to expand...


Yes, that will work just fine.


----------



## Lumpy 1

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast food is good on occasion. I hits the spot when your hungry.
> 
> Then you have your grand home cooked meals. A little though and planing goes a long way in producing a satisfying meal. Home cooked is better then fast food but not quite a a fine dinner out.
> 
> For a true gastronomic event all senses must be engaged. Its a mind set that goes along with a first class experience. Dressing for dinner, limo to the event. Cocktails at the bar before you are seated for dinner. A quiet table, fine linen and candles. Exquisite food  artfully prepared, a  fine bottle of wine followed by a lusciously sinful desert.
> 
> Just some food for thought you know.
Click to expand...


Why is my jaw on the floor?..


----------



## Madeline

I've never been inside a limo in my life, and I am fairly certain I have been deeply loved.  Money ain't everything, syrenn...a poor person can show love as easily as a wealthy one.

If you can afford a happy meal, you can afford a damned daisy.


----------



## syrenn

Madeline said:


> I've never been inside a limo in my life, and I am fairly certain I have been deeply loved.  Money ain't everything, syrenn...a poor person can show love as easily as a wealthy one.
> 
> If you can afford a happy meal, you can afford a damned daisy.




I didn't say money was anything. Lumpy asked about fast food.  Try on the idea of a metaphor.


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> I've never been inside a limo in my life, and I am fairly certain I have been deeply loved.  Money ain't everything, syrenn...a poor person can show love as easily as a wealthy one.
> 
> If you can afford a happy meal, you can afford a damned daisy.



I agree Madeline, and the fancy dinners and gifts aren't always that sincere anyway. I would rather have the moonlight walks, thoughtful conversation and even the daisy.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been inside a limo in my life, and I am fairly certain I have been deeply loved.  Money ain't everything, syrenn...a poor person can show love as easily as a wealthy one.
> 
> If you can afford a happy meal, you can afford a damned daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Madeline, and the fancy dinners and gifts aren't always that sincere anyway. I would rather have the moonlight walks, thoughtful conversation and even the daisy.
Click to expand...



I'm telling ya---it's work


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I have a feeling Lumpy's very good to his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he is too.
> 
> 
> Seduction doesn't have to involve fancy dinners or gifts.  Just quality time getting to know a person IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet.. the pressures easing, this is good..
> 
> I think your right Shadow.
> *
> Also, being taken for granted is a love crusher.*
> 
> By the way.. I do love being a father and a husband..
Click to expand...


Yes, it is...nothing worse then being together...yet still feeling lonely.


----------



## Madeline

syrenn said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been inside a limo in my life, and I am fairly certain I have been deeply loved.  Money ain't everything, syrenn...a poor person can show love as easily as a wealthy one.
> 
> If you can afford a happy meal, you can afford a damned daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say money was anything. Lumpy asked about fast food.  Try on the idea of a metaphor.
Click to expand...


My mistake.  I apologize.


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been inside a limo in my life, and I am fairly certain I have been deeply loved.  Money ain't everything, syrenn...a poor person can show love as easily as a wealthy one.
> 
> If you can afford a happy meal, you can afford a damned daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Madeline, and the fancy dinners and gifts aren't always that sincere anyway. I would rather have the moonlight walks, thoughtful conversation and even the daisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling ya---it's work
Click to expand...


Damn...I let the man off the hook for dinner and gifts...what more do you slackers want.  LOL


----------



## Lumpy 1

masquerade said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine then, I like the moonlight, waves crashing on the beach, fine wine, good food and she's certainly welcome to go fishing with me.
> 
> Just kidding I'm old school.. I like the romance and anticipation..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you like the romance and foreplay.
> 
> Oh Lumpy ... I'll go fishin' with you!  Just as long as you have a cooler full of ice and my favorite malt beverage and you to bait my hook.  What'dya say?  Hmmmm?
> 
> Can we fish by the moonlight?  I was just out my back door looking up at the moon.  It's almost full ... but not quite.  I love falling asleep with the moon rays shining in my bedroom window.
Click to expand...


Gosh.. and here I always thought of you like a sister.. now a tempting seductress.. this will take some time to adjust too..


----------



## Madeline

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been inside a limo in my life, and I am fairly certain I have been deeply loved.  Money ain't everything, syrenn...a poor person can show love as easily as a wealthy one.
> 
> If you can afford a happy meal, you can afford a damned daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Madeline, and the fancy dinners and gifts aren't always that sincere anyway. I would rather have the moonlight walks, thoughtful conversation and even the daisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling ya---it's work
Click to expand...


*Hugs*

Hopefully, it's work worth doing.


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Madeline, and the fancy dinners and gifts aren't always that sincere anyway. I would rather have the moonlight walks, thoughtful conversation and even the daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling ya---it's work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hugs*
> 
> Hopefully, it's work worth doing.
Click to expand...


hopefully they don't make him work his ass off for nothing too


----------



## syrenn

Madeline said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been inside a limo in my life, and I am fairly certain I have been deeply loved.  Money ain't everything, syrenn...a poor person can show love as easily as a wealthy one.
> 
> If you can afford a happy meal, you can afford a damned daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say money was anything. Lumpy asked about fast food.  Try on the idea of a metaphor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mistake.  I apologize.
Click to expand...



LOL do you get it now?


----------



## Barb

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. I must say.. I would appreciate the womens view on this... You know , just how much of an investment they expect..
Click to expand...


Invest some imagination, take her to where you went on your first date, to see the northern lights, a free concert in the park...have something to say, and for heavens sake, be funny. Women love to laugh.
 Seriously, I want Harpo, Groucho, Chico, and Zeppo. 
Pizza, beer, and a Marx Brothers movie. 
The three Stooges are NOT the same thing.


----------



## Lumpy 1

syrenn said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say money was anything. Lumpy asked about fast food.  Try on the idea of a metaphor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake.  I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL do you get it now?
Click to expand...


I don't think she really got it.. I believe a cat fight    is the proper way to settle this..


----------



## Madeline

So sorry to disappoint, Lumpy.  I'm on cordial terms with syrenn, and even if I weren't, my cat fighting days are long behind me.

Besides, I think what you really hoped for was a good old fashioned creamed corn fight, huh?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he is too.
> 
> 
> Seduction doesn't have to involve fancy dinners or gifts.  Just quality time getting to know a person IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.. the pressures easing, this is good..
> 
> I think your right Shadow.
> *
> Also, being taken for granted is a love crusher.*
> 
> By the way.. I do love being a father and a husband..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is...nothing worse then being together...yet still feeling lonely.
Click to expand...


(Tin Lumpy).. I know I have a heart... because it's breaking..


----------



## George Costanza

Madeline said:


> I think all people want to feel respected and desired by their partners, Lumpy.
> 
> Get thee to a florist, scoffer!



Translation: As Dilloduck just said, "I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy."


----------



## Sherry

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake.  I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL do you get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she really got it.. I believe a cat fight    is the proper way to settle this..
Click to expand...


Wouldn't you prefer a pillow fight??


----------



## George Costanza

Madeline said:


> So sorry to disappoint, Lumpy.  I'm on cordial terms with syrenn, and even if I weren't, my cat fighting days are long behind me.
> 
> Besides, I think what you really hoped for was a good old fashioned creamed corn fight, huh?



CAT FIGHT????  WHERE???? WHEN???  WHAT THEY GOT ON NOW???

(Just got here . . . . )


----------



## syrenn

Lumpy 1 said:


> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?




 It all depends on what someone thinks of as "seduction" I don't consider any of what you described as seduction. 

Maddie didn't like the metaphor of food so how about i spell it out in plain old English.



A quick kiss, a fast hug, and five minutes of fucking before you turn off the lights and go to sleep works but isn't very emotionally satisfying. 



Then you have the times when your snuggling in bed and the mood really hits you. You got time for some heavy petting, hot tongue down the throat, and time enough for several position changes before both of you get off. 


Now we are talking Seduction... (girl point of view for you lumpy)



You come home and start dinner. Your man comes home while you are preparing food and pins you up against the counter pressing into you from behind. Hands roaming all over while he kisses your neck. Your having dinner and he feeds you with his hands. Slowly striping on the way in to the bedroom you bring desert with you. Ice cream eaten off of each others body's. Hands and lips exploring every inch of each others bodies...



You get the idea. It all depends on what you consider seduction. Seduction is about getting into someones HEAD.


----------



## George Costanza

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL do you get it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she really got it.. I believe a cat fight    is the proper way to settle this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you prefer a pillow fight??
Click to expand...


Oh, my GOD!!!!  Why wasn't I informed of this thread before????


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake.  I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL do you get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she really got it.. I believe a cat fight    is the proper way to settle this..
Click to expand...


Okay, Lumps...never expect a woman to fight for your attentions.  That is a big turn off LOL.


----------



## George Costanza

syrenn said:


> A quick kiss, a fast hug, and five minutes of fucking before you turn off the lights and go to sleep works but isn't very emotionally satisfying.



What's your point?  Guys? Any idea what she's sayin' here?


----------



## Madeline

So sorry, George.  So, pillows or creamed corn?


----------



## George Costanza

syrenn said:


> You get the idea. I all depends on what you consider seduction. Seduction is about getting into someones HEAD.



Oh, I get it now.  I agree with THAT!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Madeline said:


> So sorry to disappoint, Lumpy.  I'm on cordial terms with syrenn, and even if I weren't, my cat fighting days are long behind me.
> 
> Besides, I think what you really hoped for was a good old fashioned creamed corn fight, huh?



How about ice cream and chocolate...

 I feel obligated to get Dilloducks opinion on this matter.. he is the King after all


----------



## syrenn

Madeline said:


> So sorry, George.  So, pillows or creamed corn?




Chocolate cake batter!


----------



## George Costanza

Madeline said:


> So sorry, George.  So, pillows or creamed corn?



I remember one time Jerry had a chance to get into something like this and he TURNED IT DOWN!  I told him - this is a once in a lifetime opportunity.  I pleaded with him.  He didn't do it.

I just don't get it . . . .


----------



## Madeline

George Costanza said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick kiss, a fast hug, and five minutes of fucking before you turn off the lights and go to sleep works but isn't very emotionally satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Guys? Any idea what she's sayin' here?
Click to expand...


She is saying that demonstrating that you know and desire the particular woman you are with is the world's best aphrodisiac...but in order to do this, you have to PAY ATTENTION to her.

Somehow, I suspect you already know this, George.


----------



## Madeline

syrenn said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, George.  So, pillows or creamed corn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate cake batter!
Click to expand...


Get out of my fantasies, syrenn.  I reserve the chocolate cake batter one for....well, not you.

LOL.


----------



## George Costanza

Madeline said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick kiss, a fast hug, and five minutes of fucking before you turn off the lights and go to sleep works but isn't very emotionally satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Guys? Any idea what she's sayin' here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is saying that demonstrating that you know and desire the particular woman you are with is the world's best aphrodisiac...but in order to do this, you have to PAY ATTENTION to her.
> 
> Somehow, I suspect you already know this, George.
Click to expand...


_I_ know it.  I suspect that George Costanza does not.  Let's follow along here and see what happens . . .


----------



## syrenn

George Costanza said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea. It all depends on what you consider seduction. Seduction is about getting into someones HEAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it now.  I agree with THAT!
Click to expand...



Really? Which head George?


----------



## George Costanza

syrenn said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea. It all depends on what you consider seduction. Seduction is about getting into someones HEAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it now.  I agree with THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Which head George?
Click to expand...


George knows which head.  GEORGE KNOWS!  (Vein begins to stand out on forehead.)


----------



## Madeline

_*Sighs*_

In the "Seinfeld" series, did any woman ever manage to get George into bed?  I can't recall one, apart from the fiance' he eventually poisoned.  Now you dun want to be seen as quite that hard to seduce, do you?


----------



## dilloduck

George Costanza said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think all people want to feel respected and desired by their partners, Lumpy.
> 
> Get thee to a florist, scoffer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: As Dilloduck just said, "I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy."
Click to expand...


buy em--work for it----either way---it's up to you. When you've done enough and only then will you get the golden pussy.


----------



## syrenn

*Soft slow words, lips close to your ear. You can feel warm breath against you skin as silky hair brushes against your neck* 

Really George, which head do you want someone getting into?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Madeline said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, George.  So, pillows or creamed corn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate cake batter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get out of my fantasies, syrenn.  I reserve the chocolate cake batter one for....well, not you.
> 
> LOL.
Click to expand...


..all for me..


----------



## AquaAthena

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
Click to expand...


   He's right, Lumpy love...lol.


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> *Soft slow words, lips close to your ear. You can feel warm breath against you skin as silky hair brushes against your neck*
> 
> Really George, which head do you want someone getting into?



George-----did you have to buy flowers for this ?


----------



## Madeline

dilloduck said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think all people want to feel respected and desired by their partners, Lumpy.
> 
> Get thee to a florist, scoffer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: As Dilloduck just said, "I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> buy em--work for it----either way---it's up to you. When you've done enough and only then will you get the golden pussy.
Click to expand...


The "golden pussy"?  Someone ding up your heart lately, dilloduck?

Love and lust needs to be a two way street...men need seducing as well, to feel wanted.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Soft slow words, lips close to your ear. You can feel warm breath against you skin as silky hair brushes against your neck*
> 
> Really George, which head do you want someone getting into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George-----did you have to buy flowers for this ?
Click to expand...


----------



## George Costanza

Madeline said:


> _*Sighs*_
> 
> In the "Seinfeld" series, did any woman ever manage to get George into bed?  I can't recall one, apart from the fiance' he eventually poisoned.  Now you dun want to be seen as quite that hard to seduce, do you?



Hell yes - George did quite well.  Remember the gal and the food in bed?  George would turn over on his side, scarf a sandwich, and then return to business.  He had a number of girl friends.  George was not hard to seduce.

George is easy to seduce.  Honest.


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: As Dilloduck just said, "I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy em--work for it----either way---it's up to you. When you've done enough and only then will you get the golden pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "golden pussy"?  Someone ding up your heart lately, dilloduck?
> 
> Love and lust needs to be a two way street...men need seducing as well, to feel wanted.
Click to expand...


The hearts fine Maddy----we all know how it works. You don't just pass yours around to any old guy do ya ?


----------



## George Costanza

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> buy em--work for it----either way---it's up to you. When you've done enough and only then will you get the golden pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "golden pussy"?  Someone ding up your heart lately, dilloduck?
> 
> Love and lust needs to be a two way street...men need seducing as well, to feel wanted.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hearts fine Maddy----we all know how it works. You don't just pass yours around to any old guy do ya ?
Click to expand...


Old guy?  OLD guy?  EXCUSE ME?????


----------



## George Costanza

Madeline said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: As Dilloduck just said, "I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy em--work for it----either way---it's up to you. When you've done enough and only then will you get the golden pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "golden pussy"?  Someone ding up your heart lately, dilloduck?
> 
> Love and lust needs to be a two way street...men need seducing as well, to feel wanted.
Click to expand...


Yes.  Yes, we do.


----------



## George Costanza

dilloduck said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Soft slow words, lips close to your ear. You can feel warm breath against you skin as silky hair brushes against your neck*
> 
> Really George, which head do you want someone getting into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George-----did you have to buy flowers for this ?
Click to expand...


With Syrenn, yes.  Now Echo Zulu . . . well, we all know from whence came her screen name . . . 

(Just KIDDING, EZ!  )


----------



## Barb

George Costanza said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "golden pussy"?  Someone ding up your heart lately, dilloduck?
> 
> Love and lust needs to be a two way street...men need seducing as well, to feel wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hearts fine Maddy----we all know how it works. You don't just pass yours around to any old guy do ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old guy?  OLD guy?  EXCUSE ME?????
Click to expand...


Yes you are 

Hah!


----------



## dilloduck

George Costanza said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Soft slow words, lips close to your ear. You can feel warm breath against you skin as silky hair brushes against your neck*
> 
> Really George, which head do you want someone getting into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George-----did you have to buy flowers for this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Syrenn, yes.  Now Echo Zulu . . . well, we all know from whence came her screen name . . .
> 
> (Just KIDDING, EZ!  )
Click to expand...


ok----EZ is free Lumpy-----the rest of them cost flowers----not to bad considering.
any other questions ?


----------



## Madeline

Uh oh.  It's not nice to fool Mother Nature.

diiloduck, I'm happy to know your heart is fine.  As it should be.

_*Hugs*_


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> George-----did you have to buy flowers for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Syrenn, yes.  Now Echo Zulu . . . well, we all know from whence came her screen name . . .
> 
> (Just KIDDING, EZ!  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok----EZ is free Lumpy-----the rest of them cost flowers----not to bad considering.
> any other questions ?
Click to expand...


 There is cost...and then there is worth.


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> Uh oh.  It's not nice to fool Mother Nature.
> 
> diiloduck, I'm happy to know your heart is fine.  As it should be.
> 
> _*Hugs*_



no offense taken-----I don't know why people make it so hard on each other when they both want it.  Makes coming back to reality all that tougher.


----------



## George Costanza

Barb said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hearts fine Maddy----we all know how it works. You don't just pass yours around to any old guy do ya ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old guy?  OLD guy?  EXCUSE ME?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are
> 
> Hah!
Click to expand...


Oh boy, another quarter heard from . . .


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Syrenn, yes.  Now Echo Zulu . . . well, we all know from whence came her screen name . . .
> 
> (Just KIDDING, EZ!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok----EZ is free Lumpy-----the rest of them cost flowers----not to bad considering.
> any other questions ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is cost...and then there is worth.
Click to expand...



well lets see what ya got and I'll tell ya if it's worth it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok----EZ is free Lumpy-----the rest of them cost flowers----not to bad considering.
> any other questions ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is cost...and then there is worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well lets see what ya got and I'll tell ya if it's worth it.
Click to expand...


Gosh George .. for a stalky fellow your rather light on your feet....


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is cost...and then there is worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well lets see what ya got and I'll tell ya if it's worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh George .. for a stalky fellow your rather light on your feet....
Click to expand...


I know Lumpy----these gals just get my heart all aflutter and I forget my place. Keep me in line, bro !


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> George-----did you have to buy flowers for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Syrenn, yes.  Now Echo Zulu . . . well, we all know from whence came her screen name . . .
> 
> (Just KIDDING, EZ!  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok----EZ is free Lumpy-----the rest of them cost flowers----not to bad considering.
> any other questions ?
Click to expand...


Somehow .. I feel there maybe some hidden costs.. of course..beautiful mountain nymph is quite a good start on the resume..


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Syrenn, yes.  Now Echo Zulu . . . well, we all know from whence came her screen name . . .
> 
> (Just KIDDING, EZ!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok----EZ is free Lumpy-----the rest of them cost flowers----not to bad considering.
> any other questions ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow .. I feel there maybe some hidden costs.. of course..beautiful mountain nymph is quite a good start on the resume..
Click to expand...


probably but if we stopped to worry about that no one would ever get any. Go with the mountain nymph.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> well lets see what ya got and I'll tell ya if it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh George .. for a stalky fellow your rather light on your feet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Lumpy----these gals just get my heart all aflutter and I forget my place. Keep me in line, bro !
Click to expand...


Wait a second here .. you're George and you're stalky?


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh George .. for a stalky fellow your rather light on your feet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Lumpy----these gals just get my heart all aflutter and I forget my place. Keep me in line, bro !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a second here .. you're George and you're stalky?
Click to expand...


don't try to mess with my head now Lumpy---It's getting late and I wanna know who I am before I pass out. I'm just the Dilloduck. That's all.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Lumpy----these gals just get my heart all aflutter and I forget my place. Keep me in line, bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second here .. you're George and you're stalky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't try to mess with my head now Lumpy---It's getting late and I wanna know who I am before I pass out. I'm just the Dilloduck. That's all.
Click to expand...


.. just doing my job, bro


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second here .. you're George and you're stalky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't try to mess with my head now Lumpy---It's getting late and I wanna know who I am before I pass out. I'm just the Dilloduck. That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. just doing my job, bro
Click to expand...


and a damn good one ya do too----be sure and thank all the lovely ladies for participating in your Saturday night discussion.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't try to mess with my head now Lumpy---It's getting late and I wanna know who I am before I pass out. I'm just the Dilloduck. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. just doing my job, bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and a damn good one ya do too----be sure and thank all the lovely ladies for particpating in your Saturday night discussion.
Click to expand...


.. To you Sir...

 I certainly will and to the Gentlemen also..


----------



## Madeline

There are some lovely, lovely men on USMB.  Thankies for the reminder, guys.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends... is this a first date kinda thing.  Or a "thank God..no kids" for a few hours kinda thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point.. lets leave it up to you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave what up to me?  You are kinda lazy...huh? LOL
Click to expand...


I just want you to be free to express yourself unhindered..


----------



## Ringel05

Party time ladies!


----------



## syrenn

Ringel05 said:


> Party time ladies!




now we are talking!  Can i join you for a swim?


----------



## Lumpy 1

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on what someone thinks of as "seduction" I don't consider any of what you described as seduction.
> 
> Maddie didn't like the metaphor of food so how about i spell it out in plain old English.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick kiss, a fast hug, and five minutes of fucking before you turn off the lights and go to sleep works but isn't very emotionally satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have the times when your snuggling in bed and the mood really hits you. You got time for some heavy petting, hot tongue down the throat, and time enough for several position changes before both of you get off.
> 
> 
> Now we are talking Seduction... (girl point of view for you lumpy)
> 
> 
> 
> You come home and start dinner. Your man comes home while you are preparing food and pins you up against the counter pressing into you from behind. Hands roaming all over while he kisses your neck. Your having dinner and he feeds you with his hands. Slowly striping on the way in to the bedroom you bring desert with you. Ice cream eaten off of each others body's. Hands and lips exploring every inch of each others bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea. It all depends on what you consider seduction. Seduction is about getting into someones HEAD.
Click to expand...


Well worth the cold shower...


----------



## Madeline

No, no, no Ringel.  The chocolate cake batter is used for _drawing_,  not bathing.  And where's the red wine?

If you people are gonna raid my fantasies, at least get the details right.

_Gheesh_.


----------



## Ringel05

syrenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Party time ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we are talking!  Can i join you for a swim?
Click to expand...


Rubber ducky you're the one, you make bath time lots of fun.....


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Party time ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we are talking!  Can i join you for a swim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubber ducky you're the one, you make bath time lots of fun.....
Click to expand...


Ringel, you need the Shake Weight.


----------



## syrenn

Madeline said:


> No, no, no Ringel.  The chocolate cake batter is used for _drawing_,  not bathing.  And where's the red wine?
> 
> If you people are gonna raid my fantasies, at least get the details right.
> 
> _Gheesh_.




Port goes better with chocolate. Drawing may be fun but licking someone clean (or being licked clean)  is better!


----------



## syrenn

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on what someone thinks of as "seduction" I don't consider any of what you described as seduction.
> 
> Maddie didn't like the metaphor of food so how about i spell it out in plain old English.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick kiss, a fast hug, and five minutes of fucking before you turn off the lights and go to sleep works but isn't very emotionally satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have the times when your snuggling in bed and the mood really hits you. You got time for some heavy petting, hot tongue down the throat, and time enough for several position changes before both of you get off.
> 
> 
> Now we are talking Seduction... (girl point of view for you lumpy)
> 
> 
> 
> You come home and start dinner. Your man comes home while you are preparing food and pins you up against the counter pressing into you from behind. Hands roaming all over while he kisses your neck. Your having dinner and he feeds you with his hands. Slowly striping on the way in to the bedroom you bring desert with you. Ice cream eaten off of each others body's. Hands and lips exploring every inch of each others bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea. It all depends on what you consider seduction. Seduction is about getting into someones HEAD.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well worth the cold shower...
Click to expand...



You asked.


----------



## Madeline

I've never had port.  I kinda sorta thought it was thick and syrupy, like a liquer.


----------



## syrenn

Madeline said:


> I've never had port.  I kinda sorta thought it was thick and syrupy, like a liquer.



I would not call port "thick and syrupy"  But they are sweeter.  Try one if you can.


----------



## Madeline

It's on my list, syrenn.  I've never had cognac either, and I want to try that more.  I'm none too adventurous about alcohol; I only had a decent single malt scotch for the first time in my forties.


----------



## Lumpy 1

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on what someone thinks of as "seduction" I don't consider any of what you described as seduction.
> 
> Maddie didn't like the metaphor of food so how about i spell it out in plain old English.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick kiss, a fast hug, and five minutes of fucking before you turn off the lights and go to sleep works but isn't very emotionally satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have the times when your snuggling in bed and the mood really hits you. You got time for some heavy petting, hot tongue down the throat, and time enough for several position changes before both of you get off.
> 
> 
> Now we are talking Seduction... (girl point of view for you lumpy)
> 
> 
> 
> You come home and start dinner. Your man comes home while you are preparing food and pins you up against the counter pressing into you from behind. Hands roaming all over while he kisses your neck. Your having dinner and he feeds you with his hands. Slowly striping on the way in to the bedroom you bring desert with you. Ice cream eaten off of each others body's. Hands and lips exploring every inch of each others bodies...
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea. It all depends on what you consider seduction. Seduction is about getting into someones HEAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well worth the cold shower...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You asked.
Click to expand...


I suppose I did.. and you certainly delivered..

..add open minded and alluring vixen to your resume..


----------



## Lumpy 1

Madeline said:


> I've never had port.  I kinda sorta thought it was thick and syrupy, like a liquer.



I think they call it body in the wine business, a little thick but not syrupy..


----------



## Lumpy 1

Looks like the tumbleweeds are blowing over this thread.....So

To all the fine Maidens
To all the fine Gents
A hardy thanks 
For the time that was spent...

Tune in next week for who knows what...Sir Lumpy


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy, it isn't the money.  It's the thoughtfulness.  A single rose might cost a dollar, but the time and thought to stop off and collect one before a date speaks volumes.
> 
> For me, it's gentleness, kindness, thoughtfulness and desire.  I don't think you can price out any of those qualities.
> 
> Now go get Mrs. Lumpy a damned daisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Lumpy--let me rephrase that---you still gotta work for it.
Click to expand...


How about... "THEY have to work for it"...


----------



## goldcatt

I fail to see how it's so complicated. The ladies just want to be treated with a little respect and appreciation. That means listening to her. I mean actually listening and understanding she's a unique person with her own wants and needs and desires and motivations. And then making some sort of a gesture showing you understand and value them. Big or small, expensive or free, it makes no difference. Really, how hard is that?

Not every woman is a flowers and chocolates kind of girl. But what does she like? What does she value? Show her she's important enough for you to understand and think about that, about her, and you're 90% of the way there. 

I'm assuming you guys know the other 10%. Hopefully. 

Treat her like an object whose only job is to give it up or a carbon copy of what you think all women should be without showing her you see and think about her, and you're done for. You've just showed her you have no respect for her and don't value her. You'll never get inside her head or anything else that way.

Some men make it seem so complicated, but this is not exactly rocket science.


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> I fail to see how it's so complicated. The ladies just want to be treated with a little respect and appreciation. That means listening to her. ......
> 
> Some men make it seem so complicated, but this is not exactly rocket science.



Listening while buying her shots of Petron 1800 Premium Tequilla helps.


----------



## goldcatt

Samson said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how it's so complicated. The ladies just want to be treated with a little respect and appreciation. That means listening to her. ......
> 
> Some men make it seem so complicated, but this is not exactly rocket science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening while buying her shots of Petron 1800 Premium Tequilla helps.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding? Buy me shots of Petron 1800 Premium and it shows you were listening.


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how it's so complicated. The ladies just want to be treated with a little respect and appreciation. That means listening to her. ......
> 
> Some men make it seem so complicated, but this is not exactly rocket science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening while buying her shots of Petron 1800 Premium Tequilla helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Buy me shots of Petron 1800 Premium and it shows you were listening.
Click to expand...


Point is, Gentleman, its the little things that count for the ladies.

Well, almost.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> I fail to see how it's so complicated. The ladies just want to be treated with a little respect and appreciation. That means listening to her. I mean actually listening and understanding she's a unique person with her own wants and needs and desires and motivations. And then making some sort of a gesture showing you understand and value them. Big or small, expensive or free, it makes no difference. Really, how hard is that?
> 
> Not every woman is a flowers and chocolates kind of girl. But what does she like? What does she value? Show her she's important enough for you to understand and think about that, about her, and you're 90% of the way there.
> 
> I'm assuming you guys know the other 10%. Hopefully.
> 
> Treat her like an object whose only job is to give it up or a carbon copy of what you think all women should be without showing her you see and think about her, and you're done for. You've just showed her you have no respect for her and don't value her. You'll never get inside her head or anything else that way.
> 
> Some men make it seem so complicated, but this is not exactly rocket science.



It's not that complicated but as not as easy as all that either. First of all plain old chemistry will disqualify a large percentage of women which reduces opportunity.
Respect and admiration mean vastly different things to individual women as has been demonstrated on this thread. Men are tasked with discovering exactly what represents respect and admiration to individual women ( some of whom can't even recognize it when it  is being given ). Then when the woman gives it up for some "hot bad boy" his mind is really blown.
All this while the man is in need of some respect and admiration himself but is expected to provide it to the lady first. Are these qualities that men are to deny themselves while hunting for a romantic or sexual liason ?
Haven't we moved passed the time when ladies waited for a 'prince charming' to guess all her needs and provide them to her?  Once women yield to the advances they wonder what happened to the man they first knew. Maybe he was too busy trying to reasasure her to be himself.
Don't worry guys--they plan to fix us up after all is said and done


----------



## Samson

dilloduck said:


> Don't worry guys--they plan to fix us up after all is said and done



I knew you'd play the "pity card."


----------



## dilloduck

Samson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry guys--they plan to fix us up after all is said and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you'd play the "pity card."
Click to expand...


Well I do pity the women that have tried to fix me.


----------



## editec

I metcha' metcha' metcha's twenty four hours ago
I wanna be seducted!
When I fetchya' fetchya' fetcha' pretty flowers, you'll know
I wanna be seducted.

We tried a quick kiss, And tried it zipless
We tried it everyway and nothing was amiss
It was all too frantic, not at all romantic
Oh woe woe woe woe woooooooooe!
I wannbe seducted.


Ba bah! ba ba ba ba! bah-ba! ba ba ba!
We wanna be
seeeeeeee
_ducted!_


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how it's so complicated. The ladies just want to be treated with a little respect and appreciation. That means listening to her. I mean actually listening and understanding she's a unique person with her own wants and needs and desires and motivations. And then making some sort of a gesture showing you understand and value them. Big or small, expensive or free, it makes no difference. Really, how hard is that?
> 
> Not every woman is a flowers and chocolates kind of girl. But what does she like? What does she value? Show her she's important enough for you to understand and think about that, about her, and you're 90% of the way there.
> 
> I'm assuming you guys know the other 10%. Hopefully.
> 
> Treat her like an object whose only job is to give it up or a carbon copy of what you think all women should be without showing her you see and think about her, and you're done for. You've just showed her you have no respect for her and don't value her. You'll never get inside her head or anything else that way.
> 
> Some men make it seem so complicated, but this is not exactly rocket science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated but as not as easy as all that either. First of all plain old chemistry will disqualify a large percentage of women which reduces opportunity.
> Respect and admiration mean vastly different things to individual women as has been demonstrated on this thread. Men are tasked with discovering exactly what represents respect and admiration to individual women ( some of whom can't even recognize it when it  is being given ). Then when the woman gives it up for some "hot bad boy" his mind is really blown.
> All this while the man is in need of some respect and admiration himself but is expected to provide it to the lady first. Are these qualities that men are to deny themselves while hunting for a romantic or sexual liason ?
> Haven't we moved passed the time when ladies waited for a 'prince charming' to guess all her needs and provide them to her?  Once women yield to the advances they wonder what happened to the man they first knew. Maybe he was too busy trying to reasasure her to be himself.
> Don't worry guys--they plan to fix us up after all is said and done
Click to expand...


The problem here is the men - or some of them, I should be clear - play the double standard.

If a man is not feeling like his own needs are being met, is he telling the woman what they are? If he tells her what they are and she attempts to deliver, is he letting her know if it's not what he needed? Does he step back to see and appreciate her efforts, even if they aren't precisely on the mark? I had a man bring me flowers I was allergic to once. He was mortified.  But it was only a second date, he had no way to know, and the thought was sweet and still very much appreciated. 

Also, does he say one thing and mean another? Is he feeling constrained by his own idea of having to be the "Prince Charming" and provider instead of just being himself and being open about the fact that he has needs at all?  Or is he doing the whole emotional macho act and pretending needs are for wimps? 

Respect and appreciation do mean different things to different women - that was my whole point. One size doesn't fit all, and we know when we're being lumped in that category and told what we want instead of asked. If you're talking about much beyond a one night stand, keeping a lady's interest in or out of bed means finding out what that means to her. AND letting her know what that means to you. Believe it or not, any good woman who cares about her man at all wants to make sure she's treating him right and satisfying his needs too. But she's no more a mind reader than he is.

Now, if you're just looking to get your rocks off and go your own way it's a whole different set of rules, and where the hot bad boys come in.  But that didn't seem to be what was being asked.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how it's so complicated. The ladies just want to be treated with a little respect and appreciation. That means listening to her. I mean actually listening and understanding she's a unique person with her own wants and needs and desires and motivations. And then making some sort of a gesture showing you understand and value them. Big or small, expensive or free, it makes no difference. Really, how hard is that?
> 
> Not every woman is a flowers and chocolates kind of girl. But what does she like? What does she value? Show her she's important enough for you to understand and think about that, about her, and you're 90% of the way there.
> 
> I'm assuming you guys know the other 10%. Hopefully.
> 
> Treat her like an object whose only job is to give it up or a carbon copy of what you think all women should be without showing her you see and think about her, and you're done for. You've just showed her you have no respect for her and don't value her. You'll never get inside her head or anything else that way.
> 
> Some men make it seem so complicated, but this is not exactly rocket science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated but as not as easy as all that either. First of all plain old chemistry will disqualify a large percentage of women which reduces opportunity.
> Respect and admiration mean vastly different things to individual women as has been demonstrated on this thread. Men are tasked with discovering exactly what represents respect and admiration to individual women ( some of whom can't even recognize it when it  is being given ). Then when the woman gives it up for some "hot bad boy" his mind is really blown.
> All this while the man is in need of some respect and admiration himself but is expected to provide it to the lady first. Are these qualities that men are to deny themselves while hunting for a romantic or sexual liason ?
> Haven't we moved passed the time when ladies waited for a 'prince charming' to guess all her needs and provide them to her?  Once women yield to the advances they wonder what happened to the man they first knew. Maybe he was too busy trying to reasasure her to be himself.
> Don't worry guys--they plan to fix us up after all is said and done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem here is the men - or some of them, I should be clear - play the double standard.
> 
> If a man is not feeling like his own needs are being met, is he telling the woman what they are? If he tells her what they are and she attempts to deliver, is he letting her know if it's not what he needed? Does he step back to see and appreciate her efforts, even if they aren't precisely on the mark? I had a man bring me flowers I was allergic to once. He was mortified.  But it was only a second date, he had no way to know, and the thought was sweet and still very much appreciated.
> 
> Also, does he say one thing and mean another? Is he feeling constrained by his own idea of having to be the "Prince Charming" and provider instead of just being himself and being open about the fact that he has needs at all?  Or is he doing the whole emotional macho act and pretending needs are for wimps?
> 
> Respect and appreciation do mean different things to different women - that was my whole point. One size doesn't fit all, and we know when we're being lumped in that category and told what we want instead of asked. If you're talking about much beyond a one night stand, keeping a lady's interest in or out of bed means finding out what that means to her. AND letting her know what that means to you. Believe it or not, any good woman who cares about her man at all wants to make sure she's treating him right and satisfying his needs too. But she's no more a mind reader than he is.
> 
> Now, if you're just looking to get your rocks off and go your own way it's a whole different set of rules, and where the hot bad boys come in.  But that didn't seem to be what was being asked.
Click to expand...


Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?



Stupid? No. Making a classic mistake? Absolutely. Although I have to say, if a man was interested enough to make a complete ass of himself trying to get a piece that would be impressive to me. Even if he didn't entirely "get it". 

As far as whether she's withholding sex until he hits the right combo - that's individual. For me, probably not. But if it doesn't come with time? If I keep being told what I want instead of asked or listened to when I try to explain it and I get frustrated over not being told what he wants? Then there are two choices - either try harder to get through, which isn't necessarily a great idea in practice, or turn away. 

Remember what a good seduction is all about. Getting inside that person's mind, not just their body.  If there's nothing to base that on, you're wasting your time.


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated but as not as easy as all that either. First of all plain old chemistry will disqualify a large percentage of women which reduces opportunity.
> Respect and admiration mean vastly different things to individual women as has been demonstrated on this thread. Men are tasked with discovering exactly what represents respect and admiration to individual women ( some of whom can't even recognize it when it  is being given ). Then when the woman gives it up for some "hot bad boy" his mind is really blown.
> All this while the man is in need of some respect and admiration himself but is expected to provide it to the lady first. Are these qualities that men are to deny themselves while hunting for a romantic or sexual liason ?
> Haven't we moved passed the time when ladies waited for a 'prince charming' to guess all her needs and provide them to her?  Once women yield to the advances they wonder what happened to the man they first knew. Maybe he was too busy trying to reasasure her to be himself.
> Don't worry guys--they plan to fix us up after all is said and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is the men - or some of them, I should be clear - play the double standard.
> 
> If a man is not feeling like his own needs are being met, is he telling the woman what they are? If he tells her what they are and she attempts to deliver, is he letting her know if it's not what he needed? Does he step back to see and appreciate her efforts, even if they aren't precisely on the mark? I had a man bring me flowers I was allergic to once. He was mortified.  But it was only a second date, he had no way to know, and the thought was sweet and still very much appreciated.
> 
> Also, does he say one thing and mean another? Is he feeling constrained by his own idea of having to be the "Prince Charming" and provider instead of just being himself and being open about the fact that he has needs at all?  Or is he doing the whole emotional macho act and pretending needs are for wimps?
> 
> Respect and appreciation do mean different things to different women - that was my whole point. One size doesn't fit all, and we know when we're being lumped in that category and told what we want instead of asked. If you're talking about much beyond a one night stand, keeping a lady's interest in or out of bed means finding out what that means to her. AND letting her know what that means to you. Believe it or not, any good woman who cares about her man at all wants to make sure she's treating him right and satisfying his needs too. But she's no more a mind reader than he is.
> 
> Now, if you're just looking to get your rocks off and go your own way it's a whole different set of rules, and where the hot bad boys come in.  But that didn't seem to be what was being asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
Click to expand...


Maybe it's because both men and women tend to keep falling into the trap of being drawn to the same type of personalities...ones that they don't really mesh well with,but are attracted to anyway.  Maybe they should start looking for what they really need in a person...instead of what they want physically JMO.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is the men - or some of them, I should be clear - play the double standard.
> 
> If a man is not feeling like his own needs are being met, is he telling the woman what they are? If he tells her what they are and she attempts to deliver, is he letting her know if it's not what he needed? Does he step back to see and appreciate her efforts, even if they aren't precisely on the mark? I had a man bring me flowers I was allergic to once. He was mortified.  But it was only a second date, he had no way to know, and the thought was sweet and still very much appreciated.
> 
> Also, does he say one thing and mean another? Is he feeling constrained by his own idea of having to be the "Prince Charming" and provider instead of just being himself and being open about the fact that he has needs at all?  Or is he doing the whole emotional macho act and pretending needs are for wimps?
> 
> Respect and appreciation do mean different things to different women - that was my whole point. One size doesn't fit all, and we know when we're being lumped in that category and told what we want instead of asked. If you're talking about much beyond a one night stand, keeping a lady's interest in or out of bed means finding out what that means to her. AND letting her know what that means to you. Believe it or not, any good woman who cares about her man at all wants to make sure she's treating him right and satisfying his needs too. But she's no more a mind reader than he is.
> 
> Now, if you're just looking to get your rocks off and go your own way it's a whole different set of rules, and where the hot bad boys come in.  But that didn't seem to be what was being asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because both men and women tend to keep falling into the trap of being drawn to the same type of personalities...ones that they don't really mesh well with,but are attracted to anyway.  Maybe they should start looking for what they really need in a person...instead of what they want physically JMO.
Click to expand...



I think that's a large part of it---we get pretty stuck in our own patterns and chemisty. Hard to be honest, put down the pride and take chances with people that don't exactly fit what we think are ideal.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? No. Making a classic mistake? Absolutely. Although I have to say, if a man was interested enough to make a complete ass of himself trying to get a piece that would be impressive to me. Even if he didn't entirely "get it".
> 
> As far as whether she's withholding sex until he hits the right combo - that's individual. For me, probably not. But if it doesn't come with time? If I keep being told what I want instead of asked or listened to when I try to explain it and I get frustrated over not being told what he wants? Then there are two choices - either try harder to get through, which isn't necessarily a great idea in practice, or turn away.
> 
> Remember what a good seduction is all about. Getting inside that person's mind, not just their body.  If there's nothing to base that on, you're wasting your time.
Click to expand...


What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?


----------



## goldcatt

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is the men - or some of them, I should be clear - play the double standard.
> 
> If a man is not feeling like his own needs are being met, is he telling the woman what they are? If he tells her what they are and she attempts to deliver, is he letting her know if it's not what he needed? Does he step back to see and appreciate her efforts, even if they aren't precisely on the mark? I had a man bring me flowers I was allergic to once. He was mortified.  But it was only a second date, he had no way to know, and the thought was sweet and still very much appreciated.
> 
> Also, does he say one thing and mean another? Is he feeling constrained by his own idea of having to be the "Prince Charming" and provider instead of just being himself and being open about the fact that he has needs at all?  Or is he doing the whole emotional macho act and pretending needs are for wimps?
> 
> Respect and appreciation do mean different things to different women - that was my whole point. One size doesn't fit all, and we know when we're being lumped in that category and told what we want instead of asked. If you're talking about much beyond a one night stand, keeping a lady's interest in or out of bed means finding out what that means to her. AND letting her know what that means to you. Believe it or not, any good woman who cares about her man at all wants to make sure she's treating him right and satisfying his needs too. But she's no more a mind reader than he is.
> 
> Now, if you're just looking to get your rocks off and go your own way it's a whole different set of rules, and where the hot bad boys come in.  But that didn't seem to be what was being asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because both men and women tend to keep falling into the trap of being drawn to the same type of personalities...ones that they don't really mesh well with,but are attracted to anyway.  Maybe they should start looking for what they really need in a person...instead of what they want physically JMO.
Click to expand...


Good point. Physical chemistry isn't everything.

Isn't there a Stones song about that? Can't always get what you want....


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? No. Making a classic mistake? Absolutely. Although I have to say, if a man was interested enough to make a complete ass of himself trying to get a piece that would be impressive to me. Even if he didn't entirely "get it".
> 
> As far as whether she's withholding sex until he hits the right combo - that's individual. For me, probably not. But if it doesn't come with time? If I keep being told what I want instead of asked or listened to when I try to explain it and I get frustrated over not being told what he wants? Then there are two choices - either try harder to get through, which isn't necessarily a great idea in practice, or turn away.
> 
> Remember what a good seduction is all about. Getting inside that person's mind, not just their body.  If there's nothing to base that on, you're wasting your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?
Click to expand...


Maybe if men keep running into this problem.  Sex being used as reward/punishment.  They are dating the wrong kind of women, and need to figure out why they are attracted to this quality (not all women do this you know).


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because both men and women tend to keep falling into the trap of being drawn to the same type of personalities...ones that they don't really mesh well with,but are attracted to anyway.  Maybe they should start looking for what they really need in a person...instead of what they want physically JMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. Physical chemistry isn't everything.
> 
> Isn't there a Stones song about that? Can't always get what you want....
Click to expand...


Never underestimate the power of personality chemistry.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? No. Making a classic mistake? Absolutely. Although I have to say, if a man was interested enough to make a complete ass of himself trying to get a piece that would be impressive to me. Even if he didn't entirely "get it".
> 
> As far as whether she's withholding sex until he hits the right combo - that's individual. For me, probably not. But if it doesn't come with time? If I keep being told what I want instead of asked or listened to when I try to explain it and I get frustrated over not being told what he wants? Then there are two choices - either try harder to get through, which isn't necessarily a great idea in practice, or turn away.
> 
> Remember what a good seduction is all about. Getting inside that person's mind, not just their body.  If there's nothing to base that on, you're wasting your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?
Click to expand...


Can't speak for all women. For me the answer would be who's the man and what does he want? Our bodies, of course. But how to set the stage and make it as mind-blowing as possible? What does he really want, and how can I give it to him? Yeah, it takes a little work. But the prize is worth it.


----------



## Madeline

dilloduck, if your only objective is a sexually fulfilling relationship even then, it helps enormously to show the lady some respect and attention.  And frankly, I haven't wanted that in like thirty years...I doubt many do.  I want a friend, supporter, companion and lover....my litmus test for a man is do I feel more relaxed around him?  Do I feel pretty with him?  If the answer is not "yes" to both after a few dates, the relationship just ain't working for me.

And dilloduck, I don't know any woman who wants a "hot bad boy".  This ain't high school.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0XAI-PFQcA]YouTube - Respect[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> dilloduck, if your only objective is a sexually fulfilling relationship even then, it helps enormously to show the lady some respect and attention.  And frankly, I haven't wanted that in like thirty years...I doubt many do.  I want a friend, supporter, companion and lover....my litmus test for a man is do I feel more relaxed around him?  Do I feel pretty with him?  If the answer is not "yes" to both after a few dates, the relationship just ain't working for me.
> 
> And dilloduck, I don't know any woman who wants a "hot bad boy".  This ain't high school.
> 
> YouTube - Respect



sex isn't the only agenda here but don't tell me it's not an intergral part of a male female relationship. Can you feel relaxed and pretty al lby yourself or do you need a man to do that for you ?
hot bad boy attraction is over in high school ?  I doubt that seriously.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? No. Making a classic mistake? Absolutely. Although I have to say, if a man was interested enough to make a complete ass of himself trying to get a piece that would be impressive to me. Even if he didn't entirely "get it".
> 
> As far as whether she's withholding sex until he hits the right combo - that's individual. For me, probably not. But if it doesn't come with time? If I keep being told what I want instead of asked or listened to when I try to explain it and I get frustrated over not being told what he wants? Then there are two choices - either try harder to get through, which isn't necessarily a great idea in practice, or turn away.
> 
> Remember what a good seduction is all about. Getting inside that person's mind, not just their body.  If there's nothing to base that on, you're wasting your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all women. For me the answer would be who's the man and what does he want? Our bodies, of course. But how to set the stage and make it as mind-blowing as possible? What does he really want, and how can I give it to him? Yeah, it takes a little work. But the prize is worth it.
Click to expand...


no--the question is what is the number one thing that women use to seduce a man ?


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because both men and women tend to keep falling into the trap of being drawn to the same type of personalities...ones that they don't really mesh well with,but are attracted to anyway.  Maybe they should start looking for what they really need in a person...instead of what they want physically JMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Physical chemistry isn't everything.
> 
> Isn't there a Stones song about that? Can't always get what you want....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never underestimate the power of personality chemistry.
Click to expand...


Seriously? I would never underestimate that. That's the real attraction, and much more powerful than the purely physical.


----------



## Madeline

dilloduck, trust me, attraction to _boys_  ended in high school.  Attraction to _bad_  men or boys ended in high school (okay, maybe freshman year of college).  I'm in my 50's, dilloduck.  Do you seriously think I want a man with a criminal record to date?

Why not tell us ladies a bit more what makes you purr?  None of us is 100% with our sex lives, apart from mebbe Lumpy there.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all women. For me the answer would be who's the man and what does he want? Our bodies, of course. But how to set the stage and make it as mind-blowing as possible? What does he really want, and how can I give it to him? Yeah, it takes a little work. But the prize is worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no--the question is what is the number one thing that women use to seduce a man ?
Click to expand...


That's my whole point. Our bodies of course, that's the ultimate goal of any seduction isn't it? But the real key to a good seduction lies in making it something so desirable for him, personally, individually, that it's an experience he either can't pass up or will never forget - preferably both. There is no one set answer.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? No. Making a classic mistake? Absolutely. Although I have to say, if a man was interested enough to make a complete ass of himself trying to get a piece that would be impressive to me. Even if he didn't entirely "get it".
> 
> As far as whether she's withholding sex until he hits the right combo - that's individual. For me, probably not. But if it doesn't come with time? If I keep being told what I want instead of asked or listened to when I try to explain it and I get frustrated over not being told what he wants? Then there are two choices - either try harder to get through, which isn't necessarily a great idea in practice, or turn away.
> 
> Remember what a good seduction is all about. Getting inside that person's mind, not just their body.  If there's nothing to base that on, you're wasting your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if men keep running into this problem.  Sex being used as reward/punishment.  They are dating the wrong kind of women, and need to figure out why they are attracted to this quality (not all women do this you know).
Click to expand...


Interesting---then some women use sex to seduce men to ---?


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck, if your only objective is a sexually fulfilling relationship even then, it helps enormously to show the lady some respect and attention.  And frankly, I haven't wanted that in like thirty years...I doubt many do.  I want a friend, supporter, companion and lover....my litmus test for a man is do I feel more relaxed around him?  Do I feel pretty with him?  If the answer is not "yes" to both after a few dates, the relationship just ain't working for me.
> 
> And dilloduck, I don't know any woman who wants a "hot bad boy".  This ain't high school.
> 
> YouTube - Respect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sex isn't the only agenda here but don't tell me it's not an intergral part of a male female relationship. Can you feel relaxed and pretty al lby yourself or do you need a man to do that for you ?
> hot bad boy attraction is over in high school ?  I doubt that seriously.
Click to expand...


Trust me.  When you have had a "hot bad boy"...you tend to learn they aren't all that they are cracked up to be most of the time. You learn to appreciate other qualities in men much more as you get older...and wiser.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for all women. For me the answer would be who's the man and what does he want? Our bodies, of course. But how to set the stage and make it as mind-blowing as possible? What does he really want, and how can I give it to him? Yeah, it takes a little work. But the prize is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no--the question is what is the number one thing that women use to seduce a man ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my whole point. Our bodies of course, that's the ultimate goal of any seduction isn't it? But the real key to a good seduction lies in making it something so desirable for him, personally, individually, that it's an experience he either can't pass up or will never forget - preferably both. There is no one set answer.
Click to expand...


obviously there are as many answers as there are men and women but I'm only speaking in very general. Shadow pointed out that sex can also be used as a means to an end and not the whole purpose for seduction.


----------



## goldcatt

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid? No. Making a classic mistake? Absolutely. Although I have to say, if a man was interested enough to make a complete ass of himself trying to get a piece that would be impressive to me. Even if he didn't entirely "get it".
> 
> As far as whether she's withholding sex until he hits the right combo - that's individual. For me, probably not. But if it doesn't come with time? If I keep being told what I want instead of asked or listened to when I try to explain it and I get frustrated over not being told what he wants? Then there are two choices - either try harder to get through, which isn't necessarily a great idea in practice, or turn away.
> 
> Remember what a good seduction is all about. Getting inside that person's mind, not just their body.  If there's nothing to base that on, you're wasting your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if men keep running into this problem.  Sex being used as reward/punishment.  They are dating the wrong kind of women, and need to figure out why they are attracted to this quality (not all women do this you know).
Click to expand...


I think there's a question of a self-fulfilling prophecy here too. If you keep having the same experience, is it that every woman (or man) you are attracted to is that wrong for you or are you doing something to cause the problem? Could be either, or both.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> no--the question is what is the number one thing that women use to seduce a man ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my whole point. Our bodies of course, that's the ultimate goal of any seduction isn't it? But the real key to a good seduction lies in making it something so desirable for him, personally, individually, that it's an experience he either can't pass up or will never forget - preferably both. There is no one set answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously there are as many answers as there are men and women but I'm only speaking in very general. Shadow pointed out that sex can also be used as a means to an end and not the whole purpose for seduction.
Click to expand...


If we're talking about seduction then let's get the terms clear. Seduction per se is a deliberate play to get somebody in bed and have the time of their lives. Period. 

Now if you're talking about women OR men who use sex as a weapon, that's a totally different story.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if men keep running into this problem.  Sex being used as reward/punishment.  They are dating the wrong kind of women, and need to figure out why they are attracted to this quality (not all women do this you know).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think there's a question of a self-fulfilling prophecy here too. If you keep having the same experience, is it that every woman (or man) you are attracted to is that wrong for you or are you doing something to cause the problem? Could be either, or both.
Click to expand...


people are great for using tools that used that worked at one time and and then being frustrated when they don't work at other times. We're really not all that enlightened


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if men keep running into this problem.  Sex being used as reward/punishment.  They are dating the wrong kind of women, and need to figure out why they are attracted to this quality (not all women do this you know).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting---then some women use sex to seduce men to ---?
Click to expand...


Depends on the woman,not all women are the same.

Lots of women use sex to bond emotionally with their partner.  But,that doesn't mean they aren't willing to make the effort so the man feels needed,desired or loved too.  Yes, some women do use sex as a weapon..but not all of them do. On the flip side...some men just expect sex,without investing anything into the relationship. That is just as bad IMO.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if men keep running into this problem.  Sex being used as reward/punishment.  They are dating the wrong kind of women, and need to figure out why they are attracted to this quality (not all women do this you know).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting---then some women use sex to seduce men to ---?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the woman,not all women are the same.
> 
> Lots of women use sex to bond emotionally with their partner.  But,that doesn't mean they aren't willing to make the effort so the man feels needed,desired or loved too.  Yes, some women do use sex as a weapon..but not all of them do. On the flip side...some men just expect sex,without investing anything into the relationship. That is just as bad IMO.
Click to expand...


agreed----we're pretty goofy about all this sometimes. Maybe if we could all drop some pride and ingrained irrational thinking we could do a bit better for each other. Buying you a steak would be pretty damn easy if that's all there was to it.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if men keep running into this problem.  Sex being used as reward/punishment.  They are dating the wrong kind of women, and need to figure out why they are attracted to this quality (not all women do this you know).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's a question of a self-fulfilling prophecy here too. If you keep having the same experience, is it that every woman (or man) you are attracted to is that wrong for you or are you doing something to cause the problem? Could be either, or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people are great for using tools that used that worked at one time and and then being frustrated when they don't work at other times. We're really not all that enlightened
Click to expand...


Sounds like we're right back where we started from. It's all about learning what works for that person and in that relationship instead of making assumptions and projecting past experience onto present reality, isn't it? 

Seriously, it's like anything else in a relationship at any stage. It's all about communication, and that basic level of respect necessary to accept that the other person really does know more about who they are, what they want and why they want it than we do - even if it doesn't fit our preconceptions. 

Easy to say, not always easy to do.  But it's the classic mistake.


----------



## dilloduck

and I think lumpy baited us all into this convo with a simple " what do I have to do to get sex from a woman these days? " question.  

Guess the answer shoulda been " find the right one " cept he's married.


----------



## Madeline

You are right, dilloduck.

Damn that Lumpy...........


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> You are right, dilloduck.
> 
> Damn that Lumpy...........



he's tricky but sure knows how to keep us busy


----------



## Madeline

I suspect Lumpy "got busy" last night as well......

O, well....we got to know one another a bit better.  It's not a waste, by any means.


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated but as not as easy as all that either. First of all plain old chemistry will disqualify a large percentage of women which reduces opportunity.
> Respect and admiration mean vastly different things to individual women as has been demonstrated on this thread. Men are tasked with discovering exactly what represents respect and admiration to individual women ( some of whom can't even recognize it when it  is being given ). Then when the woman gives it up for some "hot bad boy" his mind is really blown.
> All this while the man is in need of some respect and admiration himself but is expected to provide it to the lady first. Are these qualities that men are to deny themselves while hunting for a romantic or sexual liason ?
> Haven't we moved passed the time when ladies waited for a 'prince charming' to guess all her needs and provide them to her?  Once women yield to the advances they wonder what happened to the man they first knew. Maybe he was too busy trying to reasasure her to be himself.
> Don't worry guys--they plan to fix us up after all is said and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is the men - or some of them, I should be clear - play the double standard.
> 
> If a man is not feeling like his own needs are being met, is he telling the woman what they are? If he tells her what they are and she attempts to deliver, is he letting her know if it's not what he needed? Does he step back to see and appreciate her efforts, even if they aren't precisely on the mark? I had a man bring me flowers I was allergic to once. He was mortified.  But it was only a second date, he had no way to know, and the thought was sweet and still very much appreciated.
> 
> Also, does he say one thing and mean another? Is he feeling constrained by his own idea of having to be the "Prince Charming" and provider instead of just being himself and being open about the fact that he has needs at all?  Or is he doing the whole emotional macho act and pretending needs are for wimps?
> 
> Respect and appreciation do mean different things to different women - that was my whole point. One size doesn't fit all, and we know when we're being lumped in that category and told what we want instead of asked. If you're talking about much beyond a one night stand, keeping a lady's interest in or out of bed means finding out what that means to her. AND letting her know what that means to you. Believe it or not, any good woman who cares about her man at all wants to make sure she's treating him right and satisfying his needs too. But she's no more a mind reader than he is.
> 
> Now, if you're just looking to get your rocks off and go your own way it's a whole different set of rules, and where the hot bad boys come in.  But that didn't seem to be what was being asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
Click to expand...



Have you ever just tried asking what does it for them?


----------



## goldcatt

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if men keep running into this problem.  Sex being used as reward/punishment.  They are dating the wrong kind of women, and need to figure out why they are attracted to this quality (not all women do this you know).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting---then some women use sex to seduce men to ---?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the woman,not all women are the same.
> 
> Lots of women use sex to bond emotionally with their partner.  But,that doesn't mean they aren't willing to make the effort so the man feels needed,desired or loved too.  Yes, some women do use sex as a weapon..but not all of them do. On the flip side...some men just expect sex,without investing anything into the relationship. That is just as bad IMO.
Click to expand...


There are both men and women who use sex as a means to another end, not just as something they enjoy with their partner as an integral part of a relationship. 

I'd say the average woman who bonds emotionally with her partner through sex isn't using it as a weapon, many women and some men naturally equate physical intimacy with emotional intimacy. That doesn't mean somebody's being "used". But if the two are linked in that person's mind and the emotional needs are being neglected, she (or he) may not feel much physical desire either. Or they may demand more, thinking the physical intimacy will make up for the lack of emotional intimacy. Either way it's bad but not really using it as a "weapon", it's a symptom of a larger issue.

But is there a mutuality there, in that both partners are at least trying to meet each other's needs in the relationship both in and out of the bedroom? I think that's the question. People aren't perfect, but if one or the other is taking without having any intent to give there's your problem.  Or if somebody is deliberately withholding sex or any other important form of intimacy in order to get something else, it's a huge problem. Men who want sex and aren't willing to invest in a relationship to get it, women who withhold sex unless they get something else they want, both are the kind of people we all need to run from as fast as we can.


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is the men - or some of them, I should be clear - play the double standard.
> 
> If a man is not feeling like his own needs are being met, is he telling the woman what they are? If he tells her what they are and she attempts to deliver, is he letting her know if it's not what he needed? Does he step back to see and appreciate her efforts, even if they aren't precisely on the mark? I had a man bring me flowers I was allergic to once. He was mortified.  But it was only a second date, he had no way to know, and the thought was sweet and still very much appreciated.
> 
> Also, does he say one thing and mean another? Is he feeling constrained by his own idea of having to be the "Prince Charming" and provider instead of just being himself and being open about the fact that he has needs at all?  Or is he doing the whole emotional macho act and pretending needs are for wimps?
> 
> Respect and appreciation do mean different things to different women - that was my whole point. One size doesn't fit all, and we know when we're being lumped in that category and told what we want instead of asked. If you're talking about much beyond a one night stand, keeping a lady's interest in or out of bed means finding out what that means to her. AND letting her know what that means to you. Believe it or not, any good woman who cares about her man at all wants to make sure she's treating him right and satisfying his needs too. But she's no more a mind reader than he is.
> 
> Now, if you're just looking to get your rocks off and go your own way it's a whole different set of rules, and where the hot bad boys come in.  But that didn't seem to be what was being asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever just tried asking what does it for them?
Click to expand...


I don't think that's a really great line to start out with for most women but I'll give it a shot


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said----it's not all that simple having the agggressor hormones. Finding out what it is that actually makes an individual woman feel respected and appreciated for something more than sex takes work. If she is witholding sex until he finds this right combo he's also trying to figure all this out with a brain that's drowning in testosterone. Not as simple as one might think. How many men have made a complete ass of themselves trying to get a piece of one ? Do you think it's because they are stupid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever just tried asking what does it for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a really great line to start out with for most women but I'll give it a shot
Click to expand...


You don't? Oh my.....herein lies the problem. Women LIKE to be asked. We WANT to be asked. The caveat being then we do sort of expect you to listen to the answers. 

Syrenn is 100% right. Just ask already!


----------



## Shadow

goldcatt said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do women use as a prize to seduce men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if men keep running into this problem.  Sex being used as reward/punishment.  They are dating the wrong kind of women, and need to figure out why they are attracted to this quality (not all women do this you know).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think there's a question of a self-fulfilling prophecy here too. If you keep having the same experience, is it that every woman (or man) you are attracted to is that wrong for you or are you doing something to cause the problem? Could be either, or both.
Click to expand...



That was exactly what I was getting at.  Dillo,said the same thing.  Men and women keep repeating the same patterns/using the same tools,but expecting a different result for some reason.  The people who are letting us down are just being themselves,yet we keep getting disappointed and we then wonder why.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever just tried asking what does it for them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a really great line to start out with for most women but I'll give it a shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't? Oh my.....herein lies the problem. Women LIKE to be asked. We WANT to be asked. The caveat being then we do sort of expect you to listen to the answers.
> 
> Syrenn is 100% right. Just ask already!
Click to expand...


walk into a bar and say---" hey baby--what does it for you ? "   I think not !


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a really great line to start out with for most women but I'll give it a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't? Oh my.....herein lies the problem. Women LIKE to be asked. We WANT to be asked. The caveat being then we do sort of expect you to listen to the answers.
> 
> Syrenn is 100% right. Just ask already!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> walk into a bar and say---" hey baby--what does it for you ? "   I think not !
Click to expand...


Now what did I say about one night stands having different rules? 

But what's stopping you from asking what she likes to do, for example? Her favorite (movies/places/color/music/food/fill in the blank) and then ask her on a date involving one of those things you think you'd both enjoy? It's not that hard, really. Just ask, listen and show her you were listening. If she's the right kind of person she'll appreciate it and reciprocate.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't? Oh my.....herein lies the problem. Women LIKE to be asked. We WANT to be asked. The caveat being then we do sort of expect you to listen to the answers.
> 
> Syrenn is 100% right. Just ask already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk into a bar and say---" hey baby--what does it for you ? "   I think not !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now what did I say about one night stands having different rules?
> 
> But what's stopping you from asking what she likes to do, for example? Her favorite (movies/places/color/music/food/fill in the blank) and then ask her on a date involving one of those things you think you'd both enjoy? It's not that hard, really. Just ask, listen and show her you were listening. If she's the right kind of person she'll appreciate it and reciprocate.
Click to expand...


I've gone back to Lumpy's scenario which is basically ' what does a man have to do to get sex these days '.  A lot or a little. I say it depends on the all the variables.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> walk into a bar and say---" hey baby--what does it for you ? "   I think not !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what did I say about one night stands having different rules?
> 
> But what's stopping you from asking what she likes to do, for example? Her favorite (movies/places/color/music/food/fill in the blank) and then ask her on a date involving one of those things you think you'd both enjoy? It's not that hard, really. Just ask, listen and show her you were listening. If she's the right kind of person she'll appreciate it and reciprocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've gone back to Lumpy's scenario which is basically ' what does a man have to do to get sex these days '.  A lot or a little. I say it depends on the all the variables.
Click to expand...


If all you want is to go to a bar, pick up a chick and take her home with you for a night, can't help you there. That's a whole different game, and one most women with any self-respect stopped playing soon after high school, maybe college. Once they got old and wise enough to understand they're not immortal anyway.  

Yes, you've got to do a little work if you want a woman who's worth the effort. Making the woman do a little work isn't a bad idea either, it gives you a chance to find out what kind of person she is and whether she's appreciative and willing to reciprocate.

If all you want is somebody willing to put out wihout any effort, you'll find her but she probably isn't going to be anything like what you really want.  But hey, happy hunting!


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what did I say about one night stands having different rules?
> 
> But what's stopping you from asking what she likes to do, for example? Her favorite (movies/places/color/music/food/fill in the blank) and then ask her on a date involving one of those things you think you'd both enjoy? It's not that hard, really. Just ask, listen and show her you were listening. If she's the right kind of person she'll appreciate it and reciprocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone back to Lumpy's scenario which is basically ' what does a man have to do to get sex these days '.  A lot or a little. I say it depends on the all the variables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all you want is to go to a bar, pick up a chick and take her home with you for a night, can't help you there. That's a whole different game, and one most women with any self-respect stopped playing soon after high school, maybe college. Once they got old and wise enough to understand they're not immortal anyway.
> 
> Yes, you've got to do a little work if you want a woman who's worth the effort. Making the woman do a little work isn't a bad idea either, it gives you a chance to find out what kind of person she is and whether she's appreciative and willing to reciprocate.
> 
> If all you want is somebody willing to put out wihout any effort, you'll find her but she probably isn't going to be anything like what you really want.  But hey, happy hunting!
Click to expand...


Oh bull---there are a lot of women with self respect that want sex without all the formalities.
It doesn't make em sluts.  And sure--I think men understand that if the women is someone he wants to spend time with that he will want to put the energy into it. Hopefully the woman realizes it too instead of waiting to make sure that the guy does the appropriate amout of kow towing. They miss out on a lot that way by over estimating their worth.
Fortunately women do some hunting these days too so men aren't the ones taking all the risks.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what did I say about one night stands having different rules?
> 
> But what's stopping you from asking what she likes to do, for example? Her favorite (movies/places/color/music/food/fill in the blank) and then ask her on a date involving one of those things you think you'd both enjoy? It's not that hard, really. Just ask, listen and show her you were listening. If she's the right kind of person she'll appreciate it and reciprocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone back to Lumpy's scenario which is basically ' what does a man have to do to get sex these days '.  A lot or a little. I say it depends on the all the variables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making the woman do a little work isn't a bad idea either, it gives you a chance to find out what kind of person she is and whether she's appreciative and willing to reciprocate.
Click to expand...


*Making* the woman work ?  I think your getting the point now. You mean it's not something that's expected from them ?>


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone back to Lumpy's scenario which is basically ' what does a man have to do to get sex these days '.  A lot or a little. I say it depends on the all the variables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all you want is to go to a bar, pick up a chick and take her home with you for a night, can't help you there. That's a whole different game, and one most women with any self-respect stopped playing soon after high school, maybe college. Once they got old and wise enough to understand they're not immortal anyway.
> 
> Yes, you've got to do a little work if you want a woman who's worth the effort. Making the woman do a little work isn't a bad idea either, it gives you a chance to find out what kind of person she is and whether she's appreciative and willing to reciprocate.
> 
> If all you want is somebody willing to put out wihout any effort, you'll find her but she probably isn't going to be anything like what you really want.  But hey, happy hunting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh bull---there are a lot of women with self respect that want sex without all the formalities.*
> It doesn't make em sluts.  And sure--I think men understand that if the women is someone he wants to spend time with that he will want to put the energy into it. Hopefully the woman realizes it too instead of waiting to make sure that the guy does the appropriate amout of kow towing. They miss out on a lot that way by over estimating their worth.
> Fortunately women do some hunting these days too so men aren't the ones taking all the risks.
Click to expand...


Well,if it's true that there are lots of women who just want sex without the formalities...guess you wouldn't really need to seduce them.  So "hey baby,how do you want it" could work after all.  Give it a shot. 

Define what you mean by "Kow towing".  What do you think is unreasonable in the way of a woman's expectations in getting to know her partner before sex takes place in a relationship?


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone back to Lumpy's scenario which is basically ' what does a man have to do to get sex these days '.  A lot or a little. I say it depends on the all the variables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all you want is to go to a bar, pick up a chick and take her home with you for a night, can't help you there. That's a whole different game, and one most women with any self-respect stopped playing soon after high school, maybe college. Once they got old and wise enough to understand they're not immortal anyway.
> 
> Yes, you've got to do a little work if you want a woman who's worth the effort. Making the woman do a little work isn't a bad idea either, it gives you a chance to find out what kind of person she is and whether she's appreciative and willing to reciprocate.
> 
> If all you want is somebody willing to put out wihout any effort, you'll find her but she probably isn't going to be anything like what you really want.  But hey, happy hunting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh bull---there are a lot of women with self respect that want sex without all the formalities.
> It doesn't make em sluts.  And sure--I think men understand that if the women is someone he wants to spend time with that he will want to put the energy into it. Hopefully the woman realizes it too instead of waiting to make sure that the guy does the appropriate amout of kow towing. They miss out on a lot that way by over estimating their worth.
> Fortunately women do some hunting these days too so men aren't the ones taking all the risks.
Click to expand...


Of course sex happens without the formalities, and a lot of it. No, it doesn't make a woman a slut. But the scenario you describe isn't usually how that happens. This isn't the height of the sexual revolution anymore, we're not in our teens or early twenties and full of ourselves anymore, and there aren't many mature, intelligent women who are going to just hop on home with a total stranger based on nothing more than a pickup line in a bar. There are real psychos out there. There are diseases. If you're looking for casual, past a certain age there are the inevitable drunk, insecure and desperate who will misunderstand your intentions. There are good men still out there, but there are also users and abusers and bitter freaks of all kinds. The older and wiser the women get the more they want to have some idea what they're getting into first. There are ways to get hooked up that are much safer on every level than heading home with a stranger in a bar. Or so I'm told.

Who said women don't hunt or take on any risk? Dear lord, of course we do.  

You think a woman is overestimating her worth when she wants a man to want to get to know her and value her for who she is, not just what she can provide in terms of sex or who he imagines her to be? Wow, that's rough. It has nothing to do with kowtowing, or at least not for a lot of us, but if you honestly think simply asking is a bad thing I can see how you might believe that. 

You know, the number one mistake men make is assuming the current woman he's with is the last woman who stepped all over him, and he treats her accordingly. Women can make the same mistake, don't get me wrong. But how is it too much to ask to want to be appreciated for ourselves, and for some outward acknowledgement so we know it? Something as simple as remembering how we like our coffee can go a long way. So can something as simple as....asking.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all you want is to go to a bar, pick up a chick and take her home with you for a night, can't help you there. That's a whole different game, and one most women with any self-respect stopped playing soon after high school, maybe college. Once they got old and wise enough to understand they're not immortal anyway.
> 
> Yes, you've got to do a little work if you want a woman who's worth the effort. Making the woman do a little work isn't a bad idea either, it gives you a chance to find out what kind of person she is and whether she's appreciative and willing to reciprocate.
> 
> If all you want is somebody willing to put out wihout any effort, you'll find her but she probably isn't going to be anything like what you really want.  But hey, happy hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh bull---there are a lot of women with self respect that want sex without all the formalities.*
> It doesn't make em sluts.  And sure--I think men understand that if the women is someone he wants to spend time with that he will want to put the energy into it. Hopefully the woman realizes it too instead of waiting to make sure that the guy does the appropriate amout of kow towing. They miss out on a lot that way by over estimating their worth.
> Fortunately women do some hunting these days too so men aren't the ones taking all the risks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,if it's true that there are lots of women who just want sex without the formalities...guess you wouldn't really need to seduce them.  So "hey baby,how do you want it" could work after all.  Give it a shot.
> 
> Define what you mean by "Kow towing".  What do you think is unreasonable in the way of a woman's expectations in getting to know her partner before sex takes place in a relationship?
Click to expand...


Good point--if neither partner has to do a hell of a lot of seducing then I guess that's what you call both of them getting lucky 

I don't think there is any reasonable norm as far as expectations go. Again it all depends on the individual man and woman. Men are the agressors and women are the gate keepers.
It's just the way it is. Men have to pass the test and the woman is in control of consenting.
Surely women understand they have such power.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone back to Lumpy's scenario which is basically ' what does a man have to do to get sex these days '.  A lot or a little. I say it depends on the all the variables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making the woman do a little work isn't a bad idea either, it gives you a chance to find out what kind of person she is and whether she's appreciative and willing to reciprocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Making* the woman work ?  I think your getting the point now. You mean it's not something that's expected from them ?>
Click to expand...


Nope, not usually. 

Men seem to think they're expected to do all the chasing, know everything, provide everything and come up with all the answers. And they end up being wrong more times than not. Why? Beacuse they don't make the woman work, don't ask, just guess and forge ahead without asking for her input. Why put all the pressure on yourselves when the women WANT to help, they're just not being given an opportunity?


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making the woman do a little work isn't a bad idea either, it gives you a chance to find out what kind of person she is and whether she's appreciative and willing to reciprocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Making* the woman work ?  I think your getting the point now. You mean it's not something that's expected from them ?>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not usually.
> 
> Men seem to think they're expected to do all the chasing, know everything, provide everything and come up with all the answers. And they end up being wrong more times than not. Why? Beacuse they don't make the woman work, don't ask, just guess and forge ahead without asking for her input. Why put all the pressure on yourselves when the women WANT to help, they're just not being given an opportunity?
Click to expand...


Sweet----ok guys---sit back and wait for em to pick you up---they really want to buy you dinner


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Making* the woman work ?  I think your getting the point now. You mean it's not something that's expected from them ?>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not usually.
> 
> Men seem to think they're expected to do all the chasing, know everything, provide everything and come up with all the answers. And they end up being wrong more times than not. Why? Beacuse they don't make the woman work, don't ask, just guess and forge ahead without asking for her input. Why put all the pressure on yourselves when the women WANT to help, they're just not being given an opportunity?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet----ok guys---sit back and wait for em to pick you up---they really want to buy you dinner
Click to expand...


You say that sarcastically, but why the hell not? 

Let's see...typical scenario. I meet a guy, he might strike up the first conversation, or I might. We get to talking and asking each other questions and find something we both enjoy. I might say "Hey, we should do that". Somebody gives somebody their number, doesn't matter who. The other person calls and we both set up a time. We go, talk, laugh, both get to know each other better, both show a little appreciation for that and have a good time. Happy ending.  Or maybe we find something out about each other that means it won't work. Not so happy ending, but nobody's out anything but a few hours' time and there's no hard feelings. It's just shit happens.

Or, a man can take it all on himself to guess from past experiences what the best thing to do is, doesn't ask and feels pressure to "provide" a good time. See where this is headed?  He's creating an expectation there and probably causing a certain level of frustration in both parties if - when - he guesses wrong. It might work out for a while, but in the end you're going to have him feeling unappreciated for his efforts and her feeling like she's unimportant, nisunderstood and taken advantage of. Bad feelings and a waste of time and effort on both sides.

Believe me, any woman worth spending time with wants to do her share.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not usually.
> 
> Men seem to think they're expected to do all the chasing, know everything, provide everything and come up with all the answers. And they end up being wrong more times than not. Why? Beacuse they don't make the woman work, don't ask, just guess and forge ahead without asking for her input. Why put all the pressure on yourselves when the women WANT to help, they're just not being given an opportunity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet----ok guys---sit back and wait for em to pick you up---they really want to buy you dinner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that sarcastically, but why the hell not?
> 
> Let's see...typical scenario. I meet a guy, he might strike up the first conversation, or I might. We get to talking and asking each other questions and find something we both enjoy. I might say "Hey, we should do that". Somebody gives somebody their number, doesn't matter who. The other person calls and we both set up a time. We go, talk, laugh, both get to know each other better, both show a little appreciation for that and have a good time. Happy ending.  Or maybe we find something out about each other that means it won't work. Not so happy ending, but nobody's out anything but a few hours' time and there's no hard feelings. It's just shit happens.
> 
> Or, a man can take it all on himself to guess from past experiences what the best thing to do is, doesn't ask and feels pressure to "provide" a good time. See where this is headed?  He's creating an expectation there and probably causing a certain level of frustration in both parties if - when - he guesses wrong. It might work out for a while, but in the end you're going to have him feeling unappreciated for his efforts and her feeling like she's unimportant, nisunderstood and taken advantage of. Bad feelings and a waste of time and effort on both sides.
> 
> Believe me, any woman worth spending time with wants to do her share.
Click to expand...


So if you are in need of male companionship or just need to get laid you go out and strike up conversations with men and suggest things that you woudl like to do ?  I mean how does this really work for y'all when men aint flocking to the door ?


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh bull---there are a lot of women with self respect that want sex without all the formalities.*
> It doesn't make em sluts.  And sure--I think men understand that if the women is someone he wants to spend time with that he will want to put the energy into it. Hopefully the woman realizes it too instead of waiting to make sure that the guy does the appropriate amout of kow towing. They miss out on a lot that way by over estimating their worth.
> Fortunately women do some hunting these days too so men aren't the ones taking all the risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,if it's true that there are lots of women who just want sex without the formalities...guess you wouldn't really need to seduce them.  So "hey baby,how do you want it" could work after all.  Give it a shot.
> 
> Define what you mean by "Kow towing".  What do you think is unreasonable in the way of a woman's expectations in getting to know her partner before sex takes place in a relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point--if neither partner has to do a hell of a lot of seducing then I guess that's what you call both of them getting lucky
> 
> I don't think there is any reasonable norm as far as expectations go. Again it all depends on the individual man and woman. Men are the agressors and women are the gate keepers.
> It's just the way it is. Men have to pass the test and the woman is in control of consenting.
> Surely women understand they have such power.
Click to expand...


I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?


The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,if it's true that there are lots of women who just want sex without the formalities...guess you wouldn't really need to seduce them.  So "hey baby,how do you want it" could work after all.  Give it a shot.
> 
> Define what you mean by "Kow towing".  What do you think is unreasonable in the way of a woman's expectations in getting to know her partner before sex takes place in a relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point--if neither partner has to do a hell of a lot of seducing then I guess that's what you call both of them getting lucky
> 
> I don't think there is any reasonable norm as far as expectations go. Again it all depends on the individual man and woman. Men are the agressors and women are the gate keepers.
> It's just the way it is. Men have to pass the test and the woman is in control of consenting.
> Surely women understand they have such power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?
> 
> 
> The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.
Click to expand...


Though it's the exception I imagine some aggressive women win some and lose some like a man would but I'll give em credit for taking the risk. I think some men like to be chased for a change of pace--some maybe not.
Ah yes the hard wiring question again---men go for the emotions thru sex and vice versa. Always the dilemma. So women feel like they can protect their feelings by carefully consenting to sex?


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet----ok guys---sit back and wait for em to pick you up---they really want to buy you dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that sarcastically, but why the hell not?
> 
> Let's see...typical scenario. I meet a guy, he might strike up the first conversation, or I might. We get to talking and asking each other questions and find something we both enjoy. I might say "Hey, we should do that". Somebody gives somebody their number, doesn't matter who. The other person calls and we both set up a time. We go, talk, laugh, both get to know each other better, both show a little appreciation for that and have a good time. Happy ending.  Or maybe we find something out about each other that means it won't work. Not so happy ending, but nobody's out anything but a few hours' time and there's no hard feelings. It's just shit happens.
> 
> Or, a man can take it all on himself to guess from past experiences what the best thing to do is, doesn't ask and feels pressure to "provide" a good time. See where this is headed?  He's creating an expectation there and probably causing a certain level of frustration in both parties if - when - he guesses wrong. It might work out for a while, but in the end you're going to have him feeling unappreciated for his efforts and her feeling like she's unimportant, nisunderstood and taken advantage of. Bad feelings and a waste of time and effort on both sides.
> 
> Believe me, any woman worth spending time with wants to do her share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you are in need of male companionship or just need to get laid you go out and strike up conversations with men and suggest things that you woudl like to do ?  I mean how does this really work for y'all when men aint flocking to the door ?
Click to expand...


Wanting male companionship, yep. Going out to strike up conversations with men is the best way to find that. That's how a lot of women "hunt". We are wired differently, and have a whole different set of risks when it comes to starting new relationships too. So our hunting is different. And yes, when done right it works. 

There's nothing wrong with men striking up that conversation either, if they're not flocking to your door. The important thing is he asks. Let me repeat that...he ASKS. He expresses some interest in her and what she wants instead of making assumptions. He also volunteers some information of his own so she can see and evaluate him too. You know, the whole socially expected reciprocal self-disclosure thing. There's a reason it's the expected norm, it's a mutual pattern. And a good woman is looking for mutuality, not a "provider". 

If she doesn't reciprocate when given the opportunity, she's not worth the time. But she has to be given the opportunity, and when she does attempt to tell you what she wants or try to find out what you want you have to listen to her and be honest about yourself. A lot of men do the whole macho "I don't need anything" crap, like having needs makes them weak or unattractive or opens them up to demands. The opposite is actually true. It's not knowing and not being known that causes insecurity and frustration, not the knowing.  Women really do want to have an equal part and be understood, and they'll give you all kinds of help if you just give them the chance without blocking yourself or them off.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that sarcastically, but why the hell not?
> 
> Let's see...typical scenario. I meet a guy, he might strike up the first conversation, or I might. We get to talking and asking each other questions and find something we both enjoy. I might say "Hey, we should do that". Somebody gives somebody their number, doesn't matter who. The other person calls and we both set up a time. We go, talk, laugh, both get to know each other better, both show a little appreciation for that and have a good time. Happy ending.  Or maybe we find something out about each other that means it won't work. Not so happy ending, but nobody's out anything but a few hours' time and there's no hard feelings. It's just shit happens.
> 
> Or, a man can take it all on himself to guess from past experiences what the best thing to do is, doesn't ask and feels pressure to "provide" a good time. See where this is headed?  He's creating an expectation there and probably causing a certain level of frustration in both parties if - when - he guesses wrong. It might work out for a while, but in the end you're going to have him feeling unappreciated for his efforts and her feeling like she's unimportant, nisunderstood and taken advantage of. Bad feelings and a waste of time and effort on both sides.
> 
> Believe me, any woman worth spending time with wants to do her share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are in need of male companionship or just need to get laid you go out and strike up conversations with men and suggest things that you woudl like to do ?  I mean how does this really work for y'all when men aint flocking to the door ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting male companionship, yep. Going out to strike up conversations with men is the best way to find that. That's how a lot of women "hunt". We are wired differently, and have a whole different set of risks when it comes to starting new relationships too. So our hunting is different. And yes, when done right it works.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with men striking up that conversation either, if they're not flocking to your door. The important thing is he asks. Let me repeat that...he ASKS. He expresses some interest in her and what she wants instead of making assumptions. He also volunteers some information of his own so she can see and evaluate him too. You know, the whole socially expected reciprocal self-disclosure thing. There's a reason it's the expected norm, it's a mutual pattern. And a good woman is looking for mutuality, not a "provider".
> 
> If she doesn't reciprocate when given the opportunity, she's not worth the time. But she has to be given the opportunity, and when she does attempt to tell you what she wants or try to find out what you want you have to listen to her and be honest about yourself. A lot of men do the whole macho "I don't need anything" crap, like having needs makes them weak or unattractive or opens them up to demands. The opposite is actually true. It's not knowing and not being known that causes insecurity and frustration, not the knowing.  Women really do want to have an equal part and be understood, and they'll give you all kinds of help if you just give them the chance without blocking yourself or them off.
Click to expand...


You strike up the conversation and then the man has to ask ? Are we talking about a one night stand here or a marriage proposal ?


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point--if neither partner has to do a hell of a lot of seducing then I guess that's what you call both of them getting lucky
> 
> I don't think there is any reasonable norm as far as expectations go. Again it all depends on the individual man and woman. Men are the agressors and women are the gate keepers.
> It's just the way it is. Men have to pass the test and the woman is in control of consenting.
> Surely women understand they have such power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?
> 
> 
> The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Though it's the exception I imagine some aggressive women win some and lose some like a man would but I'll give em credit for taking the risk. I think some men like to be chased for a change of pace--some maybe not.
> Ah yes the hard wiring question again---men go for the emotions thru sex and vice versa. Always the dilemma. *So women feel like they can protect their feelings by carefully consenting to sex?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Depending on what they want out of the relationship...yes,they probably do.  If they know the man is not invested (or planing on it) and they know that they need/want more than just the sex...they may not want to risk getting hurt over a quick fling.  If they can detach themselves from the emotional side of things,they may just go for it. Mainly it depends on how much they actually care about the other person IMO.
Click to expand...


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?
> 
> 
> The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it's the exception I imagine some aggressive women win some and lose some like a man would but I'll give em credit for taking the risk. I think some men like to be chased for a change of pace--some maybe not.
> Ah yes the hard wiring question again---men go for the emotions thru sex and vice versa. Always the dilemma. *So women feel like they can protect their feelings by carefully consenting to sex?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Depending on what they want out of the relationship...yes,they probably do.  If they know the man is not invested (or planing on it) and they know that they need/want more than just the sex...they may not want to risk getting hurt over a quick fling.  If they can detach themselves from the emotional side of things,they may just go for it. Mainly it depends on how much they actually care about the other person IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agreed--and what they are interested in the long run --if anything.
Click to expand...


----------



## goldcatt

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,if it's true that there are lots of women who just want sex without the formalities...guess you wouldn't really need to seduce them.  So "hey baby,how do you want it" could work after all.  Give it a shot.
> 
> Define what you mean by "Kow towing".  What do you think is unreasonable in the way of a woman's expectations in getting to know her partner before sex takes place in a relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point--if neither partner has to do a hell of a lot of seducing then I guess that's what you call both of them getting lucky
> 
> I don't think there is any reasonable norm as far as expectations go. Again it all depends on the individual man and woman. Men are the agressors and women are the gate keepers.
> It's just the way it is. Men have to pass the test and the woman is in control of consenting.
> Surely women understand they have such power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?
> 
> 
> The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.
Click to expand...


There are safety issues involved in just going home from a bar with a stranger too. It's pointless to try to deny that. Is it likely that this particular guy is going to be a psycho? Probably not. But you never know what you're getting yourself into, and a woman really is physically vulnerable. Getting to know him a little first is as much about safety as emotions. Which is why people tend to look for referrals through trusted third parties for these kinds of things if all they want is an anonymous, casual one nighter. Or turn to a FWB situation, but that has its own potential pitfalls. Neither is something I'm interested in where I am right now, but there are those who are. Whatever works for them.


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though it's the exception I imagine some aggressive women win some and lose some like a man would but I'll give em credit for taking the risk. I think some men like to be chased for a change of pace--some maybe not.
> Ah yes the hard wiring question again---men go for the emotions thru sex and vice versa. Always the dilemma. *So women feel like they can protect their feelings by carefully consenting to sex?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Depending on what they want out of the relationship...yes,they probably do.  If they know the man is not invested (or planing on it) and they know that they need/want more than just the sex...they may not want to risk getting hurt over a quick fling.  If they can detach themselves from the emotional side of things,they may just go for it. Mainly it depends on how much they actually care about the other person IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed--and what they are interested in the long run --if anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good...glad we got that settled.
Click to expand...


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point--if neither partner has to do a hell of a lot of seducing then I guess that's what you call both of them getting lucky
> 
> I don't think there is any reasonable norm as far as expectations go. Again it all depends on the individual man and woman. Men are the agressors and women are the gate keepers.
> It's just the way it is. Men have to pass the test and the woman is in control of consenting.
> Surely women understand they have such power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?
> 
> 
> The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are safety issues involved in just going home from a bar with a stranger too. It's pointless to try to deny that. Is it likely that this particular guy is going to be a psycho? Probably not. But you never know what you're getting yourself into, and a woman really is physically vulnerable. Getting to know him a little first is as much about safety as emotions. Which is why people tend to look for referrals through trusted third parties for these kinds of things if all they want is an anonymous, casual one nighter. Or turn to a FWB situation, but that has its own potential pitfalls. Neither is something I'm interested in where I am right now, but there are those who are. Whatever works for them.
Click to expand...


Well I didn't intend for it to get personal---Lumpy just brought out an interesting point----how does a guy go about getting laid ?  Just curious how women resolved it.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are in need of male companionship or just need to get laid you go out and strike up conversations with men and suggest things that you woudl like to do ?  I mean how does this really work for y'all when men aint flocking to the door ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting male companionship, yep. Going out to strike up conversations with men is the best way to find that. That's how a lot of women "hunt". We are wired differently, and have a whole different set of risks when it comes to starting new relationships too. So our hunting is different. And yes, when done right it works.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with men striking up that conversation either, if they're not flocking to your door. The important thing is he asks. Let me repeat that...he ASKS. He expresses some interest in her and what she wants instead of making assumptions. He also volunteers some information of his own so she can see and evaluate him too. You know, the whole socially expected reciprocal self-disclosure thing. There's a reason it's the expected norm, it's a mutual pattern. And a good woman is looking for mutuality, not a "provider".
> 
> If she doesn't reciprocate when given the opportunity, she's not worth the time. But she has to be given the opportunity, and when she does attempt to tell you what she wants or try to find out what you want you have to listen to her and be honest about yourself. A lot of men do the whole macho "I don't need anything" crap, like having needs makes them weak or unattractive or opens them up to demands. The opposite is actually true. It's not knowing and not being known that causes insecurity and frustration, not the knowing.  Women really do want to have an equal part and be understood, and they'll give you all kinds of help if you just give them the chance without blocking yourself or them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You strike up the conversation and then the man has to ask ? Are we talking about a one night stand here or a marriage proposal ?
Click to expand...


*sigh* We're talking about something in between. Companionship, dating, whatever you might want to call it - that will almost definitely get you some and for more than one night. And it's not just him who has to ask. That's my whole point. It's both parties' responsibility. Not just his, not just hers. But one can pretty effectively shut the other out by seeming disinterested whether that's the actual case or not - and that's when you have issues.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting male companionship, yep. Going out to strike up conversations with men is the best way to find that. That's how a lot of women "hunt". We are wired differently, and have a whole different set of risks when it comes to starting new relationships too. So our hunting is different. And yes, when done right it works.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with men striking up that conversation either, if they're not flocking to your door. The important thing is he asks. Let me repeat that...he ASKS. He expresses some interest in her and what she wants instead of making assumptions. He also volunteers some information of his own so she can see and evaluate him too. You know, the whole socially expected reciprocal self-disclosure thing. There's a reason it's the expected norm, it's a mutual pattern. And a good woman is looking for mutuality, not a "provider".
> 
> If she doesn't reciprocate when given the opportunity, she's not worth the time. But she has to be given the opportunity, and when she does attempt to tell you what she wants or try to find out what you want you have to listen to her and be honest about yourself. A lot of men do the whole macho "I don't need anything" crap, like having needs makes them weak or unattractive or opens them up to demands. The opposite is actually true. It's not knowing and not being known that causes insecurity and frustration, not the knowing.  Women really do want to have an equal part and be understood, and they'll give you all kinds of help if you just give them the chance without blocking yourself or them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You strike up the conversation and then the man has to ask ? Are we talking about a one night stand here or a marriage proposal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh* We're talking about something in between. Companionship, dating, whatever you might want to call it - that will almost definitely get you some and for more than one night. And it's not just him who has to ask. That's my whole point. It's both parties' responsibility. Not just his, not just hers. But one can pretty effectively shut the other out by seeming disinterested whether that's the actual case or not - and that's when you have issues.
Click to expand...


Well hell---if one shuts the other out it lights out-- end of story. You don't have to have issues for that to happen----maybe it just isnt what you wanted.


----------



## Shadow

goldcatt said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point--if neither partner has to do a hell of a lot of seducing then I guess that's what you call both of them getting lucky
> 
> I don't think there is any reasonable norm as far as expectations go. Again it all depends on the individual man and woman. Men are the agressors and women are the gate keepers.
> It's just the way it is. Men have to pass the test and the woman is in control of consenting.
> Surely women understand they have such power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?
> 
> 
> The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are safety issues involved in just going home from a bar with a stranger too. It's pointless to try to deny that. Is it likely that this particular guy is going to be a psycho? Probably not. But you never know what you're getting yourself into, and a woman really is physically vulnerable. Getting to know him a little first is as much about safety as emotions. Which is why people tend to look for referrals through trusted third parties for these kinds of things if all they want is an anonymous, casual one nighter. Or turn to a FWB situation, but that has its own potential pitfalls. Neither is something I'm interested in where I am right now, but there are those who are. Whatever works for them.
Click to expand...


I agree and I have never been interested in casual one nighters either...not even when I was young and dumb. Too risky in many different ways. 

I'm kind of going at this whole seduction senario as being between two people who are already somewhat aquainted with each other.  Not really as a situation were a person is trying to pick up a stranger at a club or anything like that.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?
> 
> 
> The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are safety issues involved in just going home from a bar with a stranger too. It's pointless to try to deny that. Is it likely that this particular guy is going to be a psycho? Probably not. But you never know what you're getting yourself into, and a woman really is physically vulnerable. Getting to know him a little first is as much about safety as emotions. Which is why people tend to look for referrals through trusted third parties for these kinds of things if all they want is an anonymous, casual one nighter. Or turn to a FWB situation, but that has its own potential pitfalls. Neither is something I'm interested in where I am right now, but there are those who are. Whatever works for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I didn't intend for it to get personal---Lumpy just brought out an interesting point----how does a guy go about getting laid ?  Just curious how women resolved it.
Click to expand...


And since you asked, women are telling you how they resolve it. 

And also how they don't, and why. It's not personal.


----------



## goldcatt

Shadow said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?
> 
> 
> The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are safety issues involved in just going home from a bar with a stranger too. It's pointless to try to deny that. Is it likely that this particular guy is going to be a psycho? Probably not. But you never know what you're getting yourself into, and a woman really is physically vulnerable. Getting to know him a little first is as much about safety as emotions. Which is why people tend to look for referrals through trusted third parties for these kinds of things if all they want is an anonymous, casual one nighter. Or turn to a FWB situation, but that has its own potential pitfalls. Neither is something I'm interested in where I am right now, but there are those who are. Whatever works for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and I have never been interested in casual one nighters either...not even when I was young and dumb. Too risky in many different ways.
> 
> I'm kind of going at this whole seduction senario as being between two people who are already somewhat aquainted with each other.  Not really as a situation were a person is trying to pick up a stranger at a club or anything like that.
Click to expand...


That's how I was reading it too. One nighters are a whole different ball game. I won't pretend I haven't done it at one point, but I realized I'm not really immortal a long, long time ago.


----------



## dilloduck

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are safety issues involved in just going home from a bar with a stranger too. It's pointless to try to deny that. Is it likely that this particular guy is going to be a psycho? Probably not. But you never know what you're getting yourself into, and a woman really is physically vulnerable. Getting to know him a little first is as much about safety as emotions. Which is why people tend to look for referrals through trusted third parties for these kinds of things if all they want is an anonymous, casual one nighter. Or turn to a FWB situation, but that has its own potential pitfalls. Neither is something I'm interested in where I am right now, but there are those who are. Whatever works for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't intend for it to get personal---Lumpy just brought out an interesting point----how does a guy go about getting laid ?  Just curious how women resolved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And since you asked, women are telling you how they resolve it.
> 
> And also how they don't, and why. It's not personal.
Click to expand...


I don't WANNA know how they resolve it personally-----I wanna know what they think the female pattern is.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes both ways sometimes.  Have you ever had an aggressive woman come on to you or actively persue you, that you had no interest in what so ever?  I think that women who take on this type of role probably get turned down and rejected as often as the men do.  Do you like being the hunted,better than doing the hunting...I'm curious as to if men really want to be the one pursued?
> 
> 
> The problem is that women are emotional (and tend to get attached) where men can be more interested in just the physical (with no need for attachment in some cases),so natually women are going to be more careful and guarded than men when it comes to sex.  Usually if a woman is interested in you at all,they are already emotionally involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are safety issues involved in just going home from a bar with a stranger too. It's pointless to try to deny that. Is it likely that this particular guy is going to be a psycho? Probably not. But you never know what you're getting yourself into, and a woman really is physically vulnerable. Getting to know him a little first is as much about safety as emotions. Which is why people tend to look for referrals through trusted third parties for these kinds of things if all they want is an anonymous, casual one nighter. Or turn to a FWB situation, but that has its own potential pitfalls. Neither is something I'm interested in where I am right now, but there are those who are. Whatever works for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and I have never been interested in casual one nighters either...not even when I was young and dumb. Too risky in many different ways.
> 
> I'm kind of going at this whole seduction senario as being between two people who are already somewhat aquainted with each other.  Not really as a situation were a person is trying to pick up a stranger at a club or anything like that.
Click to expand...


Gotcha----well with the somewhat aquainted scenario most of the damn ice is already broken-----then it's down to eyelash batting and some inneundo---you figure that out really quick  LOL. It's a go or a no go.


----------



## goldcatt

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You strike up the conversation and then the man has to ask ? Are we talking about a one night stand here or a marriage proposal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* We're talking about something in between. Companionship, dating, whatever you might want to call it - that will almost definitely get you some and for more than one night. And it's not just him who has to ask. That's my whole point. It's both parties' responsibility. Not just his, not just hers. But one can pretty effectively shut the other out by seeming disinterested whether that's the actual case or not - and that's when you have issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well hell---if one shuts the other out it lights out-- end of story. You don't have to have issues for that to happen----maybe it just isnt what you wanted.
Click to expand...


Yep. The whole point is, it can seem that way from the outside when it isn't necessarily what's intended. What was it Lumpy said earlier, feeling taken for granted is a love killer? That pretty much sums it up. 

Which brings us back to the original point. Yep, you have to work for it. You just shouldn't be the only one working.


----------



## Sherry

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are safety issues involved in just going home from a bar with a stranger too. It's pointless to try to deny that. Is it likely that this particular guy is going to be a psycho? Probably not. But you never know what you're getting yourself into, and a woman really is physically vulnerable. Getting to know him a little first is as much about safety as emotions. Which is why people tend to look for referrals through trusted third parties for these kinds of things if all they want is an anonymous, casual one nighter. Or turn to a FWB situation, but that has its own potential pitfalls. Neither is something I'm interested in where I am right now, but there are those who are. Whatever works for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and I have never been interested in casual one nighters either...not even when I was young and dumb. Too risky in many different ways.
> 
> I'm kind of going at this whole seduction senario as being between two people who are already somewhat aquainted with each other.  Not really as a situation were a person is trying to pick up a stranger at a club or anything like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha----well with the somewhat aquainted scenario most of the damn ice is already broken*-----then it's down to eyelash batting and some inneundo*---you figure that out really quick  LOL. It's a go or a no go.
Click to expand...


Women just need to channel their inner Mae West.


----------



## dilloduck

Sherry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and I have never been interested in casual one nighters either...not even when I was young and dumb. Too risky in many different ways.
> 
> I'm kind of going at this whole seduction senario as being between two people who are already somewhat aquainted with each other.  Not really as a situation were a person is trying to pick up a stranger at a club or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha----well with the somewhat aquainted scenario most of the damn ice is already broken*-----then it's down to eyelash batting and some inneundo*---you figure that out really quick  LOL. It's a go or a no go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women just need to channel their inner Mae West.
Click to expand...


ok---now THAT one I understand !


----------



## Shadow

Okay,so I was reading this article about women asking men out.  Apparently some men don't like it, because they don't like women who seem "agressive" "masculine" or "desperate".  They would rather the woman "flirt"...and "get the man to ask them out" using their feminine wiles.

So, now I'm confused...and want some men's opinion's on this.  Anyone??

Should Women Ask Men Out on First Dates? | Evan Marc Katz Blog - Dating Coach


----------



## Madeline

It would be a relief if we could be more direct Shadow...but I can't recall that ever working.


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> It would be a relief if we could be more direct Shadow...but I can't recall that ever working.



Well, another man I know also told me..."let the man come to you next time".  But Dillo seems to think women who ask men out would be a refreshing change.  So, I wanted to know which men prefer.  This could come in handy in the future.


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a relief if we could be more direct Shadow...but I can't recall that ever working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another man I know also told me..."let the man come to you next time".  But Dillo seems to think women who ask men out would be a refreshing change.  So, I wanted to know which men prefer.  This could come in handy in the future.
Click to expand...


Many men feel "threatened" by what they perceive to be strong women.  I've never been able to figure that one out myself though I do have my theories.
I never had a problem with being wooed by a woman, except of course when I wasn't interested and she persisted.
I also have missed out on fun because the woman was too cryptic and I found out later see wanted to get to know me better, so to speak.


----------



## Madeline

Here's my theory on this, for what it's worth.  Social/sexual communication is multi-layered.  There's what we say, how we say it and all the non-verbal cuing that goes on.  This is fairly deeply embedded in the culture at large.

There just is not a context in which a lady can say to a man she likes:  Let me take you to dinner so we can get to know one another better.  Ever single effort at saying anything of the sort gets garbled in translation and the man apparently hears something like "I'm a total slut with AIDS and wanna fuck you dead", or whatever.

So we are reduced to meaningful glances, and the frustrating thing is, some men seem just unable to pick up on those signals.  Cuz trust me, if dropping a glove or fan still worked, we'd be fine with it.

Apparently young people have developed some nifty calling card-with-net addy thingy -- mebbe something that new stands a chance of clearer communication.


----------



## Shadow

Ringel05 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a relief if we could be more direct Shadow...but I can't recall that ever working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another man I know also told me..."let the man come to you next time".  But Dillo seems to think women who ask men out would be a refreshing change.  So, I wanted to know which men prefer.  This could come in handy in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many men feel "threatened" by what they perceive to be strong women.  I've never been able to figure that one out myself though I do have my theories.
> I never had a problem with being wooed by a woman, except of course when I wasn't interested and she persisted.
> I also have missed out on fun because the woman was too cryptic and I found out later see wanted to get to know me better, so to speak.
Click to expand...


So, why do men feel threatened do you think?  Also,what if the woman just isn't good at getting her message across via flirting or hinting?  Should they ask the man out?  Would men feel less threatened by a lunch or lets get coffee invitation, rather than dinner and a movie?


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Here's my theory on this, for what it's worth.  Social/sexual communication is multi-layered.  There's what we say, how we say it and all the non-verbal cuing that goes on.  This is fairly deeply embedded in the culture at large.
> 
> There just is not a context in which a lady can say to a man she likes:  Let me take you to dinner so we can get to know one another better.  Ever single effort at saying anything of the sort gets garbled in translation and the man apparently hears something like "I'm a total slut with AIDS and wanna fuck you dead", or whatever.
> 
> So we are reduced to meaningful glances, and the frustrating thing is, some men seem just unable to pick up on those signals.  Cuz trust me, if dropping a glove or fan still worked, we'd be fine with it.
> 
> Apparently young people have developed some nifty calling card-with-net addy thingy -- mebbe something that new stands a chance of clearer communication.



Could it be that men always want the women they can't have, and like a challenge (so to speak).  And maybe women who ask them out instead...aren't very challenging...which makes the chase boring?


----------



## goldcatt

Oh Maddy. We are so NOT reduced to meaningful glances, not anymore. Although I admit the fan thing would be useful. 

I don't know that asking the typical Man and his typical Ego to something as typically "datelike" as Dinner is a great idea, but how about suggesting you meet up and do something more noncommittal? Coffee or drinks, or the equivalent. Balance the directness with something lighter and less direct and for goodness' sake don't forget to use your maidenly passive voice! Unless he's a total caveman, you've got a good shot.


----------



## Shadow

goldcatt said:


> Oh Maddy. We are so NOT reduced to meaningful glances, not anymore. Although I admit the fan thing would be useful.
> 
> I don't know that asking the typical Man and his typical Ego to something as typically "datelike" as Dinner is a great idea, but how about suggesting you meet up and do something more noncommittal? Coffee or drinks, or the equivalent. Balance the directness with something lighter and less direct and for goodness' sake don't forget to use your maidenly passive voice! Unless he's a total caveman, you've got a good shot.



To be perfectly honest...I think I am going to get turned down flat.  But, I will take the risk... if the men think it is a good idea that is.


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another man I know also told me..."let the man come to you next time".  But Dillo seems to think women who ask men out would be a refreshing change.  So, I wanted to know which men prefer.  This could come in handy in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many men feel "threatened" by what they perceive to be strong women.  I've never been able to figure that one out myself though I do have my theories.
> I never had a problem with being wooed by a woman, except of course when I wasn't interested and she persisted.
> I also have missed out on fun because the woman was too cryptic and I found out later see wanted to get to know me better, so to speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do men feel threatened do you think?  Also,what if the woman just isn't good at getting her message across via flirting or hinting?  Should they ask the man out?  Would men feel less threatened by a lunch or lets get coffee invitation, rather than dinner and a movie?
Click to expand...


Flirting is one thing, when it's obvious.  Men seem to have a block when it comes to hinting that is not almost direct, especially in this PC day and age.
Threatened?  Traditional roles, upbringing, emotional maturity (or lack thereof)?  One of those, all the above?  You choose.
One of the weird things is when a guy goes gaga over a girl his logic centers go on the fritz making it impossible for him to process subtle hints or flirting, especially if the object of his affection is playing coy.


----------



## Shadow

Ringel05 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many men feel "threatened" by what they perceive to be strong women.  I've never been able to figure that one out myself though I do have my theories.
> I never had a problem with being wooed by a woman, except of course when I wasn't interested and she persisted.
> I also have missed out on fun because the woman was too cryptic and I found out later see wanted to get to know me better, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do men feel threatened do you think?  Also,what if the woman just isn't good at getting her message across via flirting or hinting?  Should they ask the man out?  Would men feel less threatened by a lunch or lets get coffee invitation, rather than dinner and a movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flirting is one thing, when it's obvious.  Men seem to have a block when it comes to hinting that is not almost direct, especially in this PC day and age.
> Threatened?  Traditional roles, upbringing, emotional maturity (or lack thereof)?  One of those, all the above?  You choose.
> One of the weird things is when a guy goes gaga over a girl his logic centers go on the fritz making it impossible for him to process subtle hints or flirting, especially if the object of his affection is playing coy.
Click to expand...


So, how does a woman make it "obvious" (via flirting) without being aggressive or threatening and putting the man off though... and without directlycoming out and asking him for a date?


----------



## Sherry

Shadow said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Maddy. We are so NOT reduced to meaningful glances, not anymore. Although I admit the fan thing would be useful.
> 
> I don't know that asking the typical Man and his typical Ego to something as typically "datelike" as Dinner is a great idea, but how about suggesting you meet up and do something more noncommittal? Coffee or drinks, or the equivalent. Balance the directness with something lighter and less direct and for goodness' sake don't forget to use your maidenly passive voice! Unless he's a total caveman, you've got a good shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be perfectly honest...I think I am going to get turned down flat.  But, I will take the risk... if the men think it is a good idea that is.
Click to expand...


Well, a lack of self-confidence is likely to shine through, and that might be why you'd get turned down. Just recognize that while there are some generalities about men/women/people, we are individuals, and what works for some doesn't work for others. You won't get a consensus on here or anywhere. So do what makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## Madeline

Wouldn't it be nice if we could just send flowers with a note that said something like "I find you delightful"?  But alas, I have yet to find any such opening gambit that has the desired effect.

Shadow, whoever your love interest is, I think he's a fortunate man.  Best wishes.


----------



## Shadow

Sherry said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Maddy. We are so NOT reduced to meaningful glances, not anymore. Although I admit the fan thing would be useful.
> 
> I don't know that asking the typical Man and his typical Ego to something as typically "datelike" as Dinner is a great idea, but how about suggesting you meet up and do something more noncommittal? Coffee or drinks, or the equivalent. Balance the directness with something lighter and less direct and for goodness' sake don't forget to use your maidenly passive voice! Unless he's a total caveman, you've got a good shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be perfectly honest...I think I am going to get turned down flat.  But, I will take the risk... if the men think it is a good idea that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, a lack of self-confidence is likely to shine through, and that might be why you'd get turned down. Just recognize that while there are some generalities about men/women/people, we are individuals, and what works for some doesn't work for others. You won't get a consensus on here or anywhere. So do what makes you feel comfortable.
Click to expand...


I think I am going to get turned down because he is just not interested.  I still want opinions though...where are all the men when you need them? LOL


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do men feel threatened do you think?  Also,what if the woman just isn't good at getting her message across via flirting or hinting?  Should they ask the man out?  Would men feel less threatened by a lunch or lets get coffee invitation, rather than dinner and a movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting is one thing, when it's obvious.  Men seem to have a block when it comes to hinting that is not almost direct, especially in this PC day and age.
> Threatened?  Traditional roles, upbringing, emotional maturity (or lack thereof)?  One of those, all the above?  You choose.
> One of the weird things is when a guy goes gaga over a girl his logic centers go on the fritz making it impossible for him to process subtle hints or flirting, especially if the object of his affection is playing coy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how does a woman make it "obvious" (via flirting) without being aggressive or threatening and putting the man off though... and without directlycoming out and asking him for a date?
Click to expand...


Sorry, can't help you on that one.  It all depends not just on the guy but also what phase in life they're at and or what external forces are at play in their life at the moment or a combination of all the above.  Sometimes ya just have to dive in other times do the toe test approach.  You're the one who has to figure that one out.


----------



## Sherry

Shadow said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be perfectly honest...I think I am going to get turned down flat.  But, I will take the risk... if the men think it is a good idea that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a lack of self-confidence is likely to shine through, and that might be why you'd get turned down. Just recognize that while there are some generalities about men/women/people, we are individuals, and what works for some doesn't work for others. You won't get a consensus on here or anywhere. So do what makes you feel comfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I am going to get turned down because he is just not interested.  I still want opinions though...where are all the men when you need them? LOL
Click to expand...


Oh, so we're talking about a specific man. Spill, sistah.


----------



## Madeline

There's no cure for lack of mutual attraction (or availability, or interest...etc.)  Pay attention to what it is you like about this man, and seek it actively in other men.


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be perfectly honest...I think I am going to get turned down flat.  But, I will take the risk... if the men think it is a good idea that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a lack of self-confidence is likely to shine through, and that might be why you'd get turned down. Just recognize that while there are some generalities about men/women/people, we are individuals, and what works for some doesn't work for others. You won't get a consensus on here or anywhere. So do what makes you feel comfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I am going to get turned down because he is just not interested.  I still want opinions though...where are all the men when you need them? LOL
Click to expand...


Then jump right in.  If he's not interested then you will know immediately and move on.


----------



## Sherry

Madeline said:


> There's no cure for lack of mutual attraction (or availability, or interest...etc.)  Pay attention to what it is you like about this man, and seek it actively in other men.



Hey, slow down, let's not give up on this guy until we're certain it's a no go.


----------



## Shadow

Sherry said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a lack of self-confidence is likely to shine through, and that might be why you'd get turned down. Just recognize that while there are some generalities about men/women/people, we are individuals, and what works for some doesn't work for others. You won't get a consensus on here or anywhere. So do what makes you feel comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to get turned down because he is just not interested.  I still want opinions though...where are all the men when you need them? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so we're talking about a specific man. Spill, sistah.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sherry

Shadow said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to get turned down because he is just not interested.  I still want opinions though...where are all the men when you need them? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so we're talking about a specific man. Spill, sistah.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ok, but if you don't share details, then we're less equipped to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Shadow

Ringel05 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a lack of self-confidence is likely to shine through, and that might be why you'd get turned down. Just recognize that while there are some generalities about men/women/people, we are individuals, and what works for some doesn't work for others. You won't get a consensus on here or anywhere. So do what makes you feel comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to get turned down because he is just not interested.  I still want opinions though...where are all the men when you need them? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then jump right in.  If he's not interested then you will know immediately and move on.
Click to expand...


Jump in with what...obvious flirting (too get him to do the asking,so he doesn't feel threatened)...or the date invite?  I  really don't want to run him off by being overly aggressive.


----------



## HUGGY

Madeline said:


> *There's no cure for lack of mutual attraction *(or availability, or interest...etc.)  Pay attention to what it is you like about this man, and seek it actively in other men.



Bullshit!... Apparantly you haven't tried QUAALUDES.


----------



## Shadow

Sherry said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so we're talking about a specific man. Spill, sistah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but if you don't share details, then we're less equipped to steer you in the right direction.
Click to expand...


I will share details once more men chime in with opinions....promise.


----------



## Sherry

Shadow said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but if you don't share details, then we're less equipped to steer you in the right direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will share details once more men chime in with opinions....promise.
Click to expand...


DILLO, get your ass over here!!


----------



## dilloduck

Sherry said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but if you don't share details, then we're less equipped to steer you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will share details once more men chime in with opinions....promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DILLO, get your ass over here!!
Click to expand...


fuck--NOW what ??? This better be important


----------



## Samson

dilloduck said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will share details once more men chime in with opinions....promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DILLO, get your ass over here!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck--NOW what ??? This better be important
Click to expand...


He left the toilet seat up.


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to get turned down because he is just not interested.  I still want opinions though...where are all the men when you need them? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then jump right in.  If he's not interested then you will know immediately and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jump in with what...obvious flirting (too get him to do the asking,si he doesn't feel threatened)...or the date invite?  I  really don't want to run him off by being overly aggressive.
Click to expand...


If he feels threatened do you want him?  Think about it.  He may have baggage you don't want to deal with.  
That said don't play coy.  Let him know you are interested, a "I find you interesting.  I'd like to get to know you better" statement is direct without being seen (by most) as aggressive.  See how he responds then base what you do from there on his response.


----------



## Madeline

That would really work, Ringel?  Where have you been all my life....I had no idea there were any magic words.


----------



## Ringel05

Madeline said:


> That would really work, Ringel?  Where have you been all my life....I had no idea there were any magic words.



Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.  
On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not.  Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs.........


----------



## Sherry

Ringel05 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would really work, Ringel?  Where have you been all my life....I had no idea there were any magic words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not.  Later she can find out whether he's interested in her *or what's between her legs*.........
Click to expand...


----------



## Shadow

Ringel05 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then jump right in.  If he's not interested then you will know immediately and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump in with what...obvious flirting (too get him to do the asking,si he doesn't feel threatened)...or the date invite?  I  really don't want to run him off by being overly aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he feels threatened do you want him?  Think about it.  He may have baggage you don't want to deal with.
> That said don't play coy.  Let him know you are interested, a "I find you interesting.  I'd like to get to know you better" statement is direct without being seen (by most) as aggressive.  See how he responds then base what you do from there on his response.
Click to expand...


I will say this...

Sometimes he seems interested,other times he just ignores me.  I'm not sure if it's because he is uncertain,shy(I don't really think he is shy though) or maybe interested in someone else.  No clue.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs.........










Have you _EVER_ been interested in "her" without being interested in "what's between her legs?"

If so, how does that work, exactly?


----------



## Shadow

Ringel05 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would really work, Ringel?  Where have you been all my life....I had no idea there were any magic words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not. * Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs...*......
Click to expand...


That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.


----------



## Ringel05

Sherry said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would really work, Ringel?  Where have you been all my life....I had no idea there were any magic words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not.  Later she can find out whether he's interested in her *or what's between her legs*.........
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What part of - we're talking about a guy here - don't you get?
I am speaking from experience.....


----------



## Sherry

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not.  Later she can find out whether he's interested in her *or what's between her legs*.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of - we're talking about a guy here - don't you get?
> I am speaking from experience.....
Click to expand...


I thought you meant something else. I was thinking along the lines of Lola.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not.  Later she can find out whether he's interested in her *or what's between her legs*.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of - we're talking about a guy here - don't you get?
> I am speaking from experience.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of - we're talking about a guy here - don't you get?
> I am speaking from experience.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You'd be amazed what you can do with that nose......


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you _EVER_ been interested in "her" without being interested in "what's between her legs?"
> 
> If so, how does that work, exactly?
Click to expand...


It's what's called a friend.........


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my theory on this, for what it's worth.  Social/sexual communication is multi-layered.  There's what we say, how we say it and all the non-verbal cuing that goes on.  This is fairly deeply embedded in the culture at large.
> 
> There just is not a context in which a lady can say to a man she likes:  Let me take you to dinner so we can get to know one another better.  Ever single effort at saying anything of the sort gets garbled in translation and the man apparently hears something like "I'm a total slut with AIDS and wanna fuck you dead", or whatever.
> 
> So we are reduced to meaningful glances, and the frustrating thing is, some men seem just unable to pick up on those signals.  Cuz trust me, if dropping a glove or fan still worked, we'd be fine with it.
> 
> Apparently young people have developed some nifty calling card-with-net addy thingy -- mebbe something that new stands a chance of clearer communication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that men always want the women they can't have, and like a challenge (so to speak).  And maybe women who ask them out instead...aren't very challenging...which makes the chase boring?
Click to expand...


ask the bastard to go out with ya----


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you _EVER_ been interested in "her" without being interested in "what's between her legs?"
> 
> If so, how does that work, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what's called a friend.........
Click to expand...





yeah.


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would really work, Ringel?  Where have you been all my life....I had no idea there were any magic words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not. * Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs...*......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
Click to expand...


That's the risk.  Without an obvious spark it's pretty hard to make that determination at the start.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you _EVER_ been interested in "her" without being interested in "what's between her legs?"
> 
> If so, how does that work, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what's called a friend.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.
Click to expand...


  I've had lot's of female friends that I had no desire to have sex with, I still do.  On the other hand I've had lots of female friends I wanted to have sex with, some I did, some I didn't.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not. * Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs...*......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the risk.  Without an obvious spark it's pretty hard to make that determination at the start.
Click to expand...


How absurd: You don't need to be hit with a 2 X 4 to make a fuckin' "determination."


----------



## dilloduck

Is there something wrong with being interested in what's in between each others legs  ?


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the risk.  Without an obvious spark it's pretty hard to make that determination at the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How absurd: You don't need to be hit with a 2 X 4 to make a fuckin' "determination."
Click to expand...


 I didn't say it was impossible just much harder.  Try reading as opposed to interpreting.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's what's called a friend.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had lot's of female friends that I had no desire to have sex with, I still do.  On the other hand I've had lots of female friends I wanted to have sex with, some I did, some I didn't.
Click to expand...


Right.

But you still know they are female: You still are conscious of their gender, or "what's between their legs."


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had lot's of female friends that I had no desire to have sex with, I still do.  On the other hand I've had lots of female friends I wanted to have sex with, some I did, some I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> But you still know they are female: You still are conscious of their gender, or "what's between their legs."
Click to expand...


There's a difference between being aware of their gender and what's between their legs, especially in context of the discussion i was having with the ladies.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the risk.  Without an obvious spark it's pretty hard to make that determination at the start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How absurd: You don't need to be hit with a 2 X 4 to make a fuckin' "determination."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was impossible just much harder.  Try reading as opposed to interpreting.
Click to expand...


I didn't say "impossible."

But "pretty hard to make a determination," is simply a ridiculous characterization. Sexually mature mammals, including humans, can easily sense if the opposite sex has any interest in them.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> There's a difference between being aware of their gender and what's between their legs.



Is there?

Please explain how this miracle works.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> How absurd: You don't need to be hit with a 2 X 4 to make a fuckin' "determination."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was impossible just much harder.  Try reading as opposed to interpreting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say "impossible."
> 
> But "pretty hard to make a determination," is simply a ridiculous characterization. Sexually mature mammals, including humans, *can easily sense if the opposite sex has any interest in them.*
Click to expand...


What I meant by "spark".  As for humans the interplay is much more complex so it's anything but a ridiculous characterization.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between being aware of their gender and what's between their legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there?
> 
> Please explain how this miracle works.
Click to expand...


It's called seeing a woman as a person not a pussy.


----------



## dilloduck

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between being aware of their gender and what's between their legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there?
> 
> Please explain how this miracle works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called seeing a woman as a person not a pussy.
Click to expand...


fake yourself out  ?


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between being aware of their gender and what's between their legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there?
> 
> Please explain how this miracle works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called seeing a woman as a person not a pussy.
Click to expand...


The two are mutually exclusive?

How can you possibly do that?


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was impossible just much harder.  Try reading as opposed to interpreting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say "impossible."
> 
> But "pretty hard to make a determination," is simply a ridiculous characterization. Sexually mature mammals, including humans, *can easily sense if the opposite sex has any interest in them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I meant by "spark".  As for humans the interplay is much more complex so it's anything but a ridiculous characterization.
Click to expand...


The "interplay is much more complex?"

How?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Oh.. You Animals...


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would really work, Ringel?  Where have you been all my life....I had no idea there were any magic words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not. * Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs...*......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
Click to expand...


One of the reasons you are even intersted in him is because he has something between his legs. Ask him to go out with you.


----------



## Samson

Lumpy 1 said:


> Oh.. You Animals...





Yeah, like you're different.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say "impossible."
> 
> But "pretty hard to make a determination," is simply a ridiculous characterization. Sexually mature mammals, including humans, *can easily sense if the opposite sex has any interest in them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant by "spark".  As for humans the interplay is much more complex so it's anything but a ridiculous characterization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "interplay is much more complex?"
> 
> How?
Click to expand...


Human emotions and motivations.  Oh and I'm not a Desmond Morris adherent.


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my theory on this, for what it's worth.  Social/sexual communication is multi-layered.  There's what we say, how we say it and all the non-verbal cuing that goes on.  This is fairly deeply embedded in the culture at large.
> 
> There just is not a context in which a lady can say to a man she likes:  Let me take you to dinner so we can get to know one another better.  Ever single effort at saying anything of the sort gets garbled in translation and the man apparently hears something like "I'm a total slut with AIDS and wanna fuck you dead", or whatever.
> 
> So we are reduced to meaningful glances, and the frustrating thing is, some men seem just unable to pick up on those signals.  Cuz trust me, if dropping a glove or fan still worked, we'd be fine with it.
> 
> Apparently young people have developed some nifty calling card-with-net addy thingy -- mebbe something that new stands a chance of clearer communication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that men always want the women they can't have, and like a challenge (so to speak).  And maybe women who ask them out instead...aren't very challenging...which makes the chase boring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask the bastard to go out with ya----
Click to expand...


Yes, I know what you think.  "hey baby,how do you want it"?...LOL JK Dillo.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that men always want the women they can't have, and like a challenge (so to speak).  And maybe women who ask them out instead...aren't very challenging...which makes the chase boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask the bastard to go out with ya----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know what you think.  "hey baby,how do you want it"?...LOL JK Dillo.
Click to expand...


ask him out dudette----50/50.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant by "spark".  As for humans the interplay is much more complex so it's anything but a ridiculous characterization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "interplay is much more complex?"
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human emotions and motivations.  Oh and I'm not a Desmond Morris adherent.
Click to expand...


No.

But are you Felice Leonardo "Leo" Buscaglia?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that men always want the women they can't have, and like a challenge (so to speak).  And maybe women who ask them out instead...aren't very challenging...which makes the chase boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask the bastard to go out with ya----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know what you think.  "hey baby,how do you want it"?...LOL JK Dillo.
Click to expand...


Okay .. so.. what's the question again?  I don't feel like reading a bunch of posts..


----------



## Shadow

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> How absurd: You don't need to be hit with a 2 X 4 to make a fuckin' "determination."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was impossible just much harder.  Try reading as opposed to interpreting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say "impossible."
> 
> But "pretty hard to make a determination," is simply a ridiculous characterization. Sexually mature mammals, including humans, can easily sense if the opposite sex has any interest in them.
Click to expand...


Interest in sex...yes.  Not always about if the person would like more than just the physical relationship though.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "interplay is much more complex?"
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human emotions and motivations.  Oh and I'm not a Desmond Morris adherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But are you Felice Leonardo "Leo" Buscaglia?
Click to expand...


Never heard of him till now.


----------



## Samson

Shadow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was impossible just much harder.  Try reading as opposed to interpreting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say "impossible."
> 
> But "pretty hard to make a determination," is simply a ridiculous characterization. Sexually mature mammals, including humans, can easily sense if the opposite sex has any interest in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interest in sex...yes.  Not always about if the person would like more than just the physical relationship though.
Click to expand...



Oh, HELL YES!


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was impossible just much harder.  Try reading as opposed to interpreting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say "impossible."
> 
> But "pretty hard to make a determination," is simply a ridiculous characterization. Sexually mature mammals, including humans, can easily sense if the opposite sex has any interest in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interest in sex...yes.  Not always about if the person would like more than just the physical relationship though.
Click to expand...


You could wait and wait and wait. That's always an option. Maybe he won't ever be interested in someone else.


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not. * Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs...*......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the reasons you are even intersted in him is because he has something between his legs. Ask him to go out with you.
Click to expand...


Well,yes, Dillo...I DO like him due to the fact that he is a MALE. 

Thanks for pointing that out though. LOL


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons you are even intersted in him is because he has something between his legs. Ask him to go out with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,yes, Dillo...I DO like him due to the fact that he is a MALE.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out though. LOL
Click to expand...


exactly what do you have to lose ?


----------



## Madeline

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human emotions and motivations.  Oh and I'm not a Desmond Morris adherent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But are you Felice Leonardo "Leo" Buscaglia?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of him till now.
Click to expand...


The prosecutor in the Mason case?


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons you are even intersted in him is because he has something between his legs. Ask him to go out with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,yes, Dillo...I DO like him due to the fact that he is a MALE.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out though. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly what do you have to lose ?
Click to expand...


A friendship?


----------



## Ringel05

Madeline said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But are you Felice Leonardo "Leo" Buscaglia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him till now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutor in the Mason case?
Click to expand...


Felice Leonardo "Leo" Buscaglia Ph.D. (31 March 1924  12 June 1998), also known as "Dr Love is what I got from Wikipedia.


----------



## Samson

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,yes, Dillo...I DO like him due to the fact that he is a MALE.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what do you have to lose ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A friendship?
Click to expand...




Shadow, you are such a gurl.

I'm sorry, but that's ridiculous.

No male will be anything but flattered, at least, and thrilled at best.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,yes, Dillo...I DO like him due to the fact that he is a MALE.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what do you have to lose ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A friendship?
Click to expand...


it's that weak of a friendship ?


----------



## Madeline

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,yes, Dillo...I DO like him due to the fact that he is a MALE.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what do you have to lose ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A friendship?
Click to expand...


Mebbe that will not happen, if you both have enough social grace.  But it could.  Still Shadow.....being capable of making the first move includes being capable of handling rejection.

If it is any help, I have had a few friendships survive the revelation that one or the other of us wanted more and wasn't going to get it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Okay,so I was reading this article about women asking men out.  Apparently some men don't like it, because they don't like women who seem "agressive" "masculine" or "desperate".  They would rather the woman "flirt"...and "get the man to ask them out" using their feminine wiles.
> 
> So, now I'm confused...and want some men's opinion's on this.  Anyone??
> 
> Should Women Ask Men Out on First Dates? | Evan Marc Katz Blog - Dating Coach



Okay then.. If you've given him, "the look" and he hasn't responded, he's either gutless or has something else going on.


----------



## Shadow

Samson said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what do you have to lose ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friendship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, you are such a gurl.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's ridiculous.
> 
> No male will be anything but flattered, at least, and thrilled at best.
Click to expand...


Unless he flat out turns me down. Then he will be uncomfortable around me,he already seems kind of stand off(ish). But then..in a way you have a point.  He already ignores me..so what's the diff. LOL.


----------



## Samson

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,so I was reading this article about women asking men out.  Apparently some men don't like it, because they don't like women who seem "agressive" "masculine" or "desperate".  They would rather the woman "flirt"...and "get the man to ask them out" using their feminine wiles.
> 
> So, now I'm confused...and want some men's opinion's on this.  Anyone??
> 
> Should Women Ask Men Out on First Dates? | Evan Marc Katz Blog - Dating Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then.. If you've given him, "the look" and he hasn't responded, he's either gutless or has something else going on.
Click to expand...


Maybe he's in a Coma?


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friendship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, you are such a gurl.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's ridiculous.
> 
> No male will be anything but flattered, at least, and thrilled at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless he flat out turns me down. Then he will be uncomfortable around me,he already seems kind of stand off(ish). But then..in a way you have a point.  He already ignores me..so what's the diff. LOL.
Click to expand...


I bet he doesn't say he's offended and it's obvious that you only want him for his body.


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,so I was reading this article about women asking men out.  Apparently some men don't like it, because they don't like women who seem "agressive" "masculine" or "desperate".  They would rather the woman "flirt"...and "get the man to ask them out" using their feminine wiles.
> 
> So, now I'm confused...and want some men's opinion's on this.  Anyone??
> 
> Should Women Ask Men Out on First Dates? | Evan Marc Katz Blog - Dating Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then.. If you've given him, "the look" and he hasn't responded, he's either gutless or has something else going on.
Click to expand...


So, in your opinion men respond better to flirting...rather than asking them out directly?  I want your honest opinion here.


----------



## Samson

Shadow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friendship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, you are such a gurl.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's ridiculous.
> 
> No male will be anything but flattered, at least, and thrilled at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless he flat out turns me down. Then he will be uncomfortable around me,he already seems kind of stand off(ish). But then..in a way you have a point.  He already ignores me..so what's the diff. LOL.
Click to expand...


Read [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Men-Mars-Women-Venus-Understanding/dp/0060574216/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280203971&sr=1-1"]Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus: The Classic Guide to Understanding the Opposite Sex[/ame]


You are expecting him to act like a FEMALE.

We Martians generally don't respond to subtle (Female) Venesian signals. You must be OVERT.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I've been reading, Shadow, and you seem so sweet.  I don't know much about men, but my thought is "nothing ventured, nothing gained".


----------



## dilloduck

shadow said:


> lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay,so i was reading this article about women asking men out.  Apparently some men don't like it, because they don't like women who seem "agressive" "masculine" or "desperate".  They would rather the woman "flirt"...and "get the man to ask them out" using their feminine wiles.
> 
> So, now i'm confused...and want some men's opinion's on this.  Anyone??
> 
> should women ask men out on first dates? | evan marc katz blog - dating coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay then.. If you've given him, "the look" and he hasn't responded, he's either gutless or has something else going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, in your opinion men respond better to flirting...rather than asking them out directly?  I want your honest opinion here.
Click to expand...


ask him out


----------



## Shadow

Samson said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, you are such a gurl.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's ridiculous.
> 
> No male will be anything but flattered, at least, and thrilled at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he flat out turns me down. Then he will be uncomfortable around me,he already seems kind of stand off(ish). But then..in a way you have a point.  He already ignores me..so what's the diff. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Men-Mars-Women-Venus-Understanding/dp/0060574216/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280203971&sr=1-1"]Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus: The Classic Guide to Understanding the Opposite Sex[/ame]
> 
> 
> You are expecting him to act like a FEMALE.
> 
> We Martians generally don't respond to subtle (Female) Venesian signals. You must be OVERT.
Click to expand...


That is NOT what the dating coach in the article I posted said.  I personally think you martians are more complex then you let on.


----------



## LuckyDan

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a relief if we could be more direct Shadow...but I can't recall that ever working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another man I know also told me..."let the man come to you next time". But Dillo seems to think women who ask men out would be a refreshing change. So, I wanted to know which men prefer. This could come in handy in the future.
Click to expand...

 
How experienced is this young man? I mean, if he's truly the shy type he may be hoping you'll ask to get together for lunch or something informal, like GC said. 

For example, if you are both students or co-workers, you might ask for his help or advice on something, maybe over a cup of coffee. Suggest trading phone numbers to discuss it over the phone.

But if he's got any mileage on him at all, he should know you're interested, and he might not like being asked out on a _date_ date. He may still _agree_ to it, to be nice, but...some guys don't like being pursued.


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, you are such a gurl.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's ridiculous.
> 
> No male will be anything but flattered, at least, and thrilled at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he flat out turns me down. Then he will be uncomfortable around me,he already seems kind of stand off(ish). But then..in a way you have a point.  He already ignores me..so what's the diff. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet he doesn't say he's offended and it's obvious that you only want him for his body.
Click to expand...


Yeah...he probably wouldn't slap me for asking him "how he want's it" either.  He may run like hell though...


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he flat out turns me down. Then he will be uncomfortable around me,he already seems kind of stand off(ish). But then..in a way you have a point.  He already ignores me..so what's the diff. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Men-Mars-Women-Venus-Understanding/dp/0060574216/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280203971&sr=1-1"]Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus: The Classic Guide to Understanding the Opposite Sex[/ame]
> 
> 
> You are expecting him to act like a FEMALE.
> 
> We Martians generally don't respond to subtle (Female) Venesian signals. You must be OVERT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is NOT what the dating coach in the article I posted said.  I personally think you martians are more complex then you let on.
Click to expand...


ok--buy a $500 hot dress to wear the next time you see him and maybe a couple a hundred bucks worth of shoes


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what do you have to lose ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friendship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mebbe that will not happen, if you both have enough social grace.  But it could.  Still Shadow.....being capable of making the first move includes being capable of handling rejection.
> 
> If it is any help, I have had a few friendships survive the revelation that one or the other of us wanted more and wasn't going to get it.
Click to expand...


Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,so I was reading this article about women asking men out.  Apparently some men don't like it, because they don't like women who seem "agressive" "masculine" or "desperate".  They would rather the woman "flirt"...and "get the man to ask them out" using their feminine wiles.
> 
> So, now I'm confused...and want some men's opinion's on this.  Anyone??
> 
> Should Women Ask Men Out on First Dates? | Evan Marc Katz Blog - Dating Coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then.. If you've given him, "the look" and he hasn't responded, he's either gutless or has something else going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, in your opinion men respond better to flirting...rather than asking them out directly?  I want your honest opinion here.
Click to expand...


You strike me as quite a Gal, the google eyes should work, if they don't.. it's like I said.. 

 If you really want to lay the cards on the table, say something simple like, "Are you going to ask me out or.. What ?"


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friendship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe that will not happen, if you both have enough social grace.  But it could.  Still Shadow.....being capable of making the first move includes being capable of handling rejection.
> 
> If it is any help, I have had a few friendships survive the revelation that one or the other of us wanted more and wasn't going to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.
Click to expand...


So would you just prefer to keep this fantasy going on in your head ?  Might be safer


----------



## Samson

Shadow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he flat out turns me down. Then he will be uncomfortable around me,he already seems kind of stand off(ish). But then..in a way you have a point.  He already ignores me..so what's the diff. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Men-Mars-Women-Venus-Understanding/dp/0060574216/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280203971&sr=1-1"]Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus: The Classic Guide to Understanding the Opposite Sex[/ame]
> 
> 
> You are expecting him to act like a FEMALE.
> 
> We Martians generally don't respond to subtle (Female) Venesian signals. You must be OVERT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is NOT what the dating coach in the article I posted said.  I personally think you martians are more complex then you let on.
Click to expand...


Oh...erm...yeah.....we're all very sophisticated


----------



## Madeline

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friendship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe that will not happen, if you both have enough social grace.  But it could.  Still Shadow.....being capable of making the first move includes being capable of handling rejection.
> 
> If it is any help, I have had a few friendships survive the revelation that one or the other of us wanted more and wasn't going to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.
Click to expand...



Ya, it happens.  More often than not.  One big way to try and avoid it is to emphasize that you value his company and that you will respect his boundaries if he says no to romance.

But Shadow, I can tell you as an older lady...it ain't the chances you take that you'll regret.  It's the ones you _don't_.  If pursuing this man isn't going to imperil your employment, etc., then I say give it a whirl.


----------



## Samson

Shadow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friendship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe that will not happen, if you both have enough social grace.  But it could.  Still Shadow.....being capable of making the first move includes being capable of handling rejection.
> 
> If it is any help, I have had a few friendships survive the revelation that one or the other of us wanted more and wasn't going to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.
Click to expand...


What pussys.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe that will not happen, if you both have enough social grace.  But it could.  Still Shadow.....being capable of making the first move includes being capable of handling rejection.
> 
> If it is any help, I have had a few friendships survive the revelation that one or the other of us wanted more and wasn't going to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So would you just prefer to keep this fantasy going on in your head ?  Might be safer
Click to expand...


This just might be the case... it's not necessarily a bad thing though.


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So would you just prefer to keep this fantasy going on in your head ?  Might be safer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just might be the case... it's not necessarily a bad thing though.
Click to expand...


exactly right---many prefer it to real these days.


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> I say give it a whirl.



Just speaking for myself, I enjoy a nice whirl.


----------



## Shadow

LuckyDan said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a relief if we could be more direct Shadow...but I can't recall that ever working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another man I know also told me..."let the man come to you next time". But Dillo seems to think women who ask men out would be a refreshing change. So, I wanted to know which men prefer. This could come in handy in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How experienced is this young man? I mean, if he's truly the shy type he may be hoping you'll ask to get together for lunch or something informal, like GC said.
> 
> For example, if you are both students or co-workers, you might ask for his help or advice on something, maybe over a cup of coffee. Suggest trading phone numbers to discuss it over the phone.
> 
> But if he's got any mileage on him at all, he should know you're interested, and he might not like being asked out on a _date_ date. He may still _agree_ to it, to be nice, but...some guys don't like being pursued.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't think he is shy...uncertain...maybe.  I kind of agree with the idea that some men *really* don't like being pursued and put on the spot though.   I wouldn't want him to feel like he is obligated either... especially if he really isn't interested.


----------



## Samson

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So would you just prefer to keep this fantasy going on in your head ?  Might be safer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This just might be the case... it's not necessarily a bad thing though.
Click to expand...




Lumpy, she may want to have a relationship with someone other than herself.

Yes, some people are funny that way: I guess they've never seen Octopron Videos.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another man I know also told me..."let the man come to you next time". But Dillo seems to think women who ask men out would be a refreshing change. So, I wanted to know which men prefer. This could come in handy in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How experienced is this young man? I mean, if he's truly the shy type he may be hoping you'll ask to get together for lunch or something informal, like GC said.
> 
> For example, if you are both students or co-workers, you might ask for his help or advice on something, maybe over a cup of coffee. Suggest trading phone numbers to discuss it over the phone.
> 
> But if he's got any mileage on him at all, he should know you're interested, and he might not like being asked out on a _date_ date. He may still _agree_ to it, to be nice, but...some guys don't like being pursued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think he is shy...uncertain...maybe.  I kind of agree with the idea that some men *really* don't like being pursued and put on the spot though.   I wouldn't want him to feel like he is obligated either... especially if he really isn't interested.
Click to expand...


run away----it's far too risky


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe that will not happen, if you both have enough social grace.  But it could.  Still Shadow.....being capable of making the first move includes being capable of handling rejection.
> 
> If it is any help, I have had a few friendships survive the revelation that one or the other of us wanted more and wasn't going to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So would you just prefer to keep this fantasy going on in your head ?  Might be safer
Click to expand...


You are not a nice man.


----------



## Madeline

Suddenly, I feel safe enough to admit I have developed a heartfelt yearning for.......


----------



## dilloduck

ooooooo I get it-----some man on here is the lucky guy-----whoever it is--PLEEEASE ask Shadow for a date !!!!  this is as strong as a hint as you're going to get.


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then.. If you've given him, "the look" and he hasn't responded, he's either gutless or has something else going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your opinion men respond better to flirting...rather than asking them out directly?  I want your honest opinion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You strike me as quite a Gal, the google eyes should work, if they don't.. it's like I said..
> 
> If you really want to lay the cards on the table, say something simple like, "Are you going to ask me out or.. What ?"
Click to expand...


Well, Lumpy...I'm really not all that "girly"...The goo goo eyes could potentially go horribly wrong.  Your second choice could be good though.


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So would you just prefer to keep this fantasy going on in your head ?  Might be safer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a nice man.
Click to expand...


ya  well reality is a bitch sometimes


----------



## Samson

dilloduck said:


> ooooooo I get it-----some man on here is the lucky guy-----whoever it is--PLEEEASE ask Shadow for a date !!!!  this is as strong as a hint as you're going to get.




Ok, Shadow, I'll take one for the team.

I'll meet you for dinner.

What kind of toy do you want with your happy meal?


----------



## Madeline

I'd guess this ain't a USMB poster, dilloduck.  It ain't easy to develop a real crush merely by reading.  It happens, but it ain't easy.

Now, add in some aqua velva........


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow-----PM me----I wanna ask you something !


----------



## Shadow

Samson said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe that will not happen, if you both have enough social grace.  But it could.  Still Shadow.....being capable of making the first move includes being capable of handling rejection.
> 
> If it is any help, I have had a few friendships survive the revelation that one or the other of us wanted more and wasn't going to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy...I can think of two male friends in particular that stopped talking to me when it became apparent we both didn't want the same kind of relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What pussys.
Click to expand...


I agree!  Bastards!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Madeline said:


> I'd guess this ain't a USMB poster, dilloduck.  It is ain't easy to develop a real crush merely by reading.  It happens, but it ain't easy.
> 
> Now, add in some aqua velva........



wonka vision ?


----------



## Madeline

Men are aggravating at times.


----------



## Madeline

dilloduck said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd guess this ain't a USMB poster, dilloduck.  It is ain't easy to develop a real crush merely by reading.  It happens, but it ain't easy.
> 
> Now, add in some aqua velva........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonka vision ?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what it was, but my dad wore some commonplace cologne back in the day.  Every time since I have smelled on on some guy I get all drunky.  The person who invents scratch and sniff internet posting will make a mint.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Samson said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So would you just prefer to keep this fantasy going on in your head ?  Might be safer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just might be the case... it's not necessarily a bad thing though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy, she may want to have a relationship with someone other than herself.
> 
> Yes, some people are funny that way: I guess they've never seen Octopron Videos.
Click to expand...


ah... Well.. if someone can't perceive of what she has to offer, why bother, move along.. if that's what she's looking for.. 

Many women can live without male companionship of the wrong kind. Until the right one comes along... I would imagine psychologically their far better off.


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> Men are aggravating at times.


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just might be the case... it's not necessarily a bad thing though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy, she may want to have a relationship with someone other than herself.
> 
> Yes, some people are funny that way: I guess they've never seen Octopron Videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah... Well.. if someone can't perceive of what she has to offer, why bother, move along.. if that's what she's looking for..
> 
> Many women can live without male companionship of the wrong kind. Until the right one comes along... I would imagine psychologically their far better off.
Click to expand...


Thanks Lumpy...this whole thing kind of went awry anyway.  What I wanted to know was what men REALLY think about women who take the initiative and pursue them.  I know what the risk is...rejection/regret.

I don't want to put this person on the spot if it is going to make him uncomfortable.  Like I said,I was told by another man once,to "let the man come to you".  LuckyDan also said some men don't like being asked out.  This is why I am asking.  I'm not going to go ask this person out on a whim and I'm not hinting around either.


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Men are aggravating at times.



Yes they are


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy, she may want to have a relationship with someone other than herself.
> 
> Yes, some people are funny that way: I guess they've never seen Octopron Videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah... Well.. if someone can't perceive of what she has to offer, why bother, move along.. if that's what she's looking for..
> 
> Many women can live without male companionship of the wrong kind. Until the right one comes along... I would imagine psychologically their far better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Lumpy...this whole thing kind of went awry anyway.  What I wanted to know was what men REALLY think about women who take the initiative and pursue them.  I know what the risk is...rejection/regret.
> 
> I don't want to put this person on the spot if it is going to make him uncomfortable.  Like I said,I was told by another man once,to "let the man come to you".  LuckyDan also said some men don't like being asked out.  This is why I am asking.  I'm not going to go ask this person out on a whim and I'm not hinting around either.
Click to expand...


All men aren't alike----what if the particular one you are intersted doesn't mind it at all ?


----------



## Samson

Samson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo I get it-----some man on here is the lucky guy-----whoever it is--PLEEEASE ask Shadow for a date !!!!  this is as strong as a hint as you're going to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Shadow, I'll take one for the team.
> 
> I'll meet you for dinner.
> 
> What kind of toy do you want with your happy meal?
Click to expand...


HEY, WTF????

Leave ME HANGIN'?


----------



## dilloduck

Samson said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo I get it-----some man on here is the lucky guy-----whoever it is--PLEEEASE ask Shadow for a date !!!!  this is as strong as a hint as you're going to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Shadow, I'll take one for the team.
> 
> I'll meet you for dinner.
> 
> What kind of toy do you want with your happy meal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY, WTF????
> 
> Leave ME HANGIN'?
Click to expand...


Ditto---don't ya hate it when you make a move and don't get a response at all ?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy, she may want to have a relationship with someone other than herself.
> 
> Yes, some people are funny that way: I guess they've never seen Octopron Videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah... Well.. if someone can't perceive of what she has to offer, why bother, move along.. if that's what she's looking for..
> 
> Many women can live without male companionship of the wrong kind. Until the right one comes along... I would imagine psychologically their far better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Lumpy...this whole thing kind of went awry anyway.  What I wanted to know was what men REALLY think about women who take the initiative and pursue them.  I know what the risk is...rejection/regret.
> 
> I don't want to put this person on the spot if it is going to make him uncomfortable.  Like I said,I was told by another man once,to "let the man come to you".  LuckyDan also said some men don't like being asked out.  This is why I am asking.  I'm not going to go ask this person out on a whim and I'm not hinting around either.
Click to expand...


For a guy.. and of course from my past.. rejection is just part of the dating seen, it's one of the costs of the chase. You get used of it or you sit alone. 
Honestly, if you like the guy, let him know somehow, if he doesn't respond for whatever reason.. move along.


----------



## Shadow

Samson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo I get it-----some man on here is the lucky guy-----whoever it is--PLEEEASE ask Shadow for a date !!!!  this is as strong as a hint as you're going to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Shadow, I'll take one for the team.
> 
> I'll meet you for dinner.
> 
> What kind of toy do you want with your happy meal?
Click to expand...


Take one for the team?


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Shadow, I'll take one for the team.
> 
> I'll meet you for dinner.
> 
> What kind of toy do you want with your happy meal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY, WTF????
> 
> Leave ME HANGIN'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ditto---don't ya hate it when you make a move and don't get a response at all ?
Click to expand...


Oh... you got a response...


----------



## Samson

Shadow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo I get it-----some man on here is the lucky guy-----whoever it is--PLEEEASE ask Shadow for a date !!!!  this is as strong as a hint as you're going to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Shadow, I'll take one for the team.
> 
> I'll meet you for dinner.
> 
> What kind of toy do you want with your happy meal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take one for the team?
Click to expand...


Venesian= "Make an Emotional Investment."


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY, WTF????
> 
> Leave ME HANGIN'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto---don't ya hate it when you make a move and don't get a response at all ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh... you got a response...
Click to expand...


Can we still be friends ?


----------



## Shadow

Samson said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Shadow, I'll take one for the team.
> 
> I'll meet you for dinner.
> 
> What kind of toy do you want with your happy meal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take one for the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venesian= "Make an Emotional Investment."
Click to expand...


Good night Samson.


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto---don't ya hate it when you make a move and don't get a response at all ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... you got a response...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can we still be friends ?
Click to expand...


Probably...but, I'm cranky right now.  LOL

Smartass!


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... you got a response...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we still be friends ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably...but, I'm cranky right now.  LOL
Click to expand...


It's ok----I just don't want you think less of me for askin'.


----------



## Shadow

dilloduck said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we still be friends ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably...but, I'm cranky right now.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ok----I just don't want you think less of me for askin'.
Click to expand...


Don't worry...I won't think less of you.  LOL


----------



## dilloduck

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably...but, I'm cranky right now.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok----I just don't want you think less of me for askin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry...I won't think less of you.  LOL
Click to expand...


Well if you need any more male advice, don't be shy now, hear ? We're always glad to help on Lumpy's----------*drumroll*

SATURDAY NIGHT SEDUCTION !


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably...but, I'm cranky right now.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok----I just don't want you think less of me for askin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry...I won't think less of you.  LOL
Click to expand...


.. Well.. you have perfected the rejection part.. sheez.. have a heart.. I know .. your kiddng...


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok----I just don't want you think less of me for askin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...I won't think less of you.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. Well.. you have perfected the rejection part.. sheez.. have a heart.. I know .. your kiddng...
Click to expand...


I think he was playing on the "can't we still be friends" thing.  If not and I  misunderstood...sorry Dillo, I was only teasing. 


You guys  actually made me laugh.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...I won't think less of you.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Well.. you have perfected the rejection part.. sheez.. have a heart.. I know .. your kiddng...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was playing on the "can't we still be friends" thing.  If not and I  misunderstood...sorry Dillo, I was only teasing.
> 
> 
> You guys  actually made me laugh.
Click to expand...


Oh.. that we can do..


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. Well.. you have perfected the rejection part.. sheez.. have a heart.. I know .. your kiddng...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was playing on the "can't we still be friends" thing.  If not and I  misunderstood...sorry Dillo, I was only teasing.
> 
> 
> You guys  actually made me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.. that we can do..
Click to expand...


Overall...I don't think that went well...what do you think?


----------



## AllieBaba

Wow, I missed something I just know it, but all I want to say is...

I am always up for chocolates. 

I don't care about holding hands in the moonlight, I got my fill of that a long time ago and it's just not the same when you've got 4 kids and a granddaughter and you've been in love in a big way more than once. For a date, I want food and intense conversation and then home to my own bed, thanks. If it goes further than that, it's about things like daycamping and swimming holes.

Honestly though I'm just not interested so I find it hard to theorize about it. I can't even imagine anyone sparking my interest. 

That's sort of weird. I guess it's a good thing. I guess I'm happy with where I'm at.

But I'm still into chocolate.


----------



## AllieBaba

So send me chocolate.

I'm in a motel room now..they have candy in the lobby...I think I'm making a trip. I'll get my own damn chocolate.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was playing on the "can't we still be friends" thing.  If not and I  misunderstood...sorry Dillo, I was only teasing.
> 
> 
> You guys  actually made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. that we can do..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overall...I don't think that went well...what do you think?
Click to expand...


I haven't read it all... It's always best to let things settle in for a bit, emotions have eased.. then separate the useful from the bull droppings.


----------



## Lumpy 1

AllieBaba said:


> Wow, I missed something I just know it, but all I want to say is...
> 
> I am always up for chocolates.
> 
> I don't care about holding hands in the moonlight, I got my fill of that a long time ago and it's just not the same when you've got 4 kids and a granddaughter and you've been in love in a big way more than once. For a date, I want food and intense conversation and then home to my own bed, thanks. If it goes further than that, it's about things like daycamping and swimming holes.
> 
> Honestly though I'm just not interested so I find it hard to theorize about it. I can't even imagine anyone sparking my interest.
> 
> That's sort of weird. I guess it's a good thing. I guess I'm happy with where I'm at.
> 
> But I'm still into chocolate.



Well... tune in next Saturday Night.. who knows what will happen... 

What's your favorite white, milk or dark chocolate. Also.. do you like cadbury


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...I won't think less of you.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Well.. you have perfected the rejection part.. sheez.. have a heart.. I know .. your kiddng...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was playing on the "can't we still be friends" thing.  If not and I  misunderstood...sorry Dillo, I was only teasing.
> 
> 
> You guys  actually made me laugh.
Click to expand...


Good cause they will all there when ya need em.  






I will too.
(When they let me out.)


----------



## Barb

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. that we can do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall...I don't think that went well...what do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read it all... I felt okay with my part... and Dilloduck wanted to help,
Click to expand...


You two do a fine job as sex / gender ralations gurus. Hell of a team. 

And honorable mentions go out to Ringle and Samson


----------



## AllieBaba

Lumpy 1 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I missed something I just know it, but all I want to say is...
> 
> I am always up for chocolates.
> 
> I don't care about holding hands in the moonlight, I got my fill of that a long time ago and it's just not the same when you've got 4 kids and a granddaughter and you've been in love in a big way more than once. For a date, I want food and intense conversation and then home to my own bed, thanks. If it goes further than that, it's about things like daycamping and swimming holes.
> 
> Honestly though I'm just not interested so I find it hard to theorize about it. I can't even imagine anyone sparking my interest.
> 
> That's sort of weird. I guess it's a good thing. I guess I'm happy with where I'm at.
> 
> But I'm still into chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... tune in next Saturday Night.. who knows what will happen...
> 
> What's your favorite white, milk or dark chocolate. Also.. do you like cadbury
Click to expand...


I am a milk chocolate fan, and yes I like cadbury.

I like ghiradelli (sp?) better. Do they even still make that? I remember seeing big bins of it in the grocery store at holidays. Big chunks of chocolate, different sizes and weights. Yum.


----------



## Lumpy 1

AllieBaba said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I missed something I just know it, but all I want to say is...
> 
> I am always up for chocolates.
> 
> I don't care about holding hands in the moonlight, I got my fill of that a long time ago and it's just not the same when you've got 4 kids and a granddaughter and you've been in love in a big way more than once. For a date, I want food and intense conversation and then home to my own bed, thanks. If it goes further than that, it's about things like daycamping and swimming holes.
> 
> Honestly though I'm just not interested so I find it hard to theorize about it. I can't even imagine anyone sparking my interest.
> 
> That's sort of weird. I guess it's a good thing. I guess I'm happy with where I'm at.
> 
> But I'm still into chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... tune in next Saturday Night.. who knows what will happen...
> 
> What's your favorite white, milk or dark chocolate. Also.. do you like cadbury
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a milk chocolate fan, and yes I like cadbury.
> 
> I like ghiradelli (sp?) better. Do they even still make that? I remember seeing big bins of it in the grocery store at holidays. Big chunks of chocolate, different sizes and weights. Yum.
Click to expand...


I have no idea... milk chocolate hay stacks.. oh Ya


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. that we can do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall...I don't think that went well...what do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read it all... It's always best to let things settle in for a bit, emotions have eased.. then separate the useful from the bull droppings.
Click to expand...


You are actually right Lumpy.  There *was* a lot of good advice given,I think it helped to re read everything.  It was just a lot to take in, as fast as it was being posted.


----------



## Shadow

Barb said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall...I don't think that went well...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read it all... I felt okay with my part... and Dilloduck wanted to help,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You two do a fine job as sex / gender ralations gurus. Hell of a team.
> 
> And honorable mentions go out to Ringle and Samson
Click to expand...


And LuckyDan.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall...I don't think that went well...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read it all... It's always best to let things settle in for a bit, emotions have eased.. then separate the useful from the bull droppings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are actually right Lumpy.  There *was* a lot of good advice given,I think it helped to re read everything.  It was just a lot to take in, as fast as it was being posted.
Click to expand...


actually ...


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read it all... It's always best to let things settle in for a bit, emotions have eased.. then separate the useful from the bull droppings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are actually right Lumpy.  There *was* a lot of good advice given,I think it helped to re read everything.  It was just a lot to take in, as fast as it was being posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually ...
Click to expand...


See...this is why, A.  I am single  and  B.  I am growing old and gray before my time.  You men are frustrating....sigh...


----------



## Madeline

_*Hugs*_


----------



## Frank

Shadow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would really work, Ringel?  Where have you been all my life....I had no idea there were any magic words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not. * Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs...*......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is a "good idea".  Too many times, people are tentative.  He could perhaps be interested and, at times, you may be busy and he may interpret that as you not being interested.

The worst things in life are the "what ifs"....


----------



## Newby

Frank said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not. * Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs...*......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a "good idea".  Too many times, people are tentative.  He could perhaps be interested and, at times, *you may be busy and he may interpret that as you not being interested.*
> The worst things in life are the "what ifs"....
Click to expand...


Men don't make stupid mistakes like that, do they??


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shadow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are actually right Lumpy.  There *was* a lot of good advice given,I think it helped to re read everything.  It was just a lot to take in, as fast as it was being posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See...this is why, A.  I am single  and  B.  I am growing old and gray before my time.  You men are frustrating....sigh...
Click to expand...


Cheer up their Buttercup, I was only foolin...

Well, I'm out of town for the week.. see Ya


----------



## Shadow

Frank said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say it was magic, or that it would work, just a suggestion based on the limited information available.
> On second thought it would work.  She finds out whether he's interested or not. * Later she can find out whether he's interested in her or what's between her legs...*......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a "good idea".  Too many times, people are tentative.  He could perhaps be interested and, at times, you may be busy and he may interpret that as you not being interested.
> 
> The worst things in life are the "what ifs"....
Click to expand...


I can agree with this. Or someone could have an off day or two, and be seen as the same.

I kind of got a comment from a friend to "go for it,but expect a no...that way you wont be hurt and can move on".  I'm kind of wondering if maybe he knows something I don't (he won't really elaborate on this situation with me). Or if he just meant to be careful....he kind of chooses his words carefully. At any rate I guess I will think on it for awhile.  He did also say that men don't really like to be pursed,because many women tend to come with baggage that can scare them or make them leary.


----------



## Shadow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...this is why, A.  I am single  and  B.  I am growing old and gray before my time.  You men are frustrating....sigh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheer up their Buttercup, I was only foolin...
> 
> Well, I'm out of town for the week.. see Ya
Click to expand...


No problem...I wasn't uncheerful really.

have a good trip!


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm wondering if asking a man out,without him showing interest first is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a "good idea".  Too many times, people are tentative.  He could perhaps be interested and, at times, you may be busy and he may interpret that as you not being interested.
> 
> The worst things in life are the "what ifs"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can agree with this. Or someone could have an off day or two, and be seen as the same.
> 
> I kind of got a comment from a friend to "go for it,but expect a no...that way you wont be hurt and can move on".  I'm kind of wondering if maybe he knows something I don't (he won't really elaborate on this situation with me). Or if he just meant to be careful....he kind of chooses his words carefully. At any rate I guess I will think on it for awhile.  He did also say that men don't really like to be pursed,because many women tend to come with baggage that can scare them or make them leary.
Click to expand...


Well if it doesn't work out we can whisper sweet nothings in your in box, (no I don't mean yodeling in the canyon ya sick twisted bastards), and play virtual footsies all day long.
Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit.
Just a thought.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit.
> Just a thought.



How in hell does *that* make ANY SENSE AT ALL?


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit.
> Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in hell does *that* make ANY SENSE AT ALL?
Click to expand...


Now tell me you've never known someone who had a secret crush on someone else.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit.
> Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in hell does *that* make ANY SENSE AT ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me you've never known someone who had a secret crush on someone else.
Click to expand...


If the friend has a "secret crush" on her, WHY THE HECK WOULD HE ATTEMPT TO DISCOURAGE THE FOCUS OF HIS ATTENTION?????


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in hell does *that* make ANY SENSE AT ALL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me you've never known someone who had a secret crush on someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the friend has a "secret crush" on her, WHY THE HECK WOULD HE ATTEMPT TO DISCOURAGE THE FOCUS OF HIS ATTENTION?????
Click to expand...


  I obviously wasn't clear, or you have a comprehension issue.  (Either one will work.... ).  Not discourage his attention, discourage the attention of the one she is interested in.


----------



## random3434

HOLY CRAP. 23 Pages?

JUST ASK HIM OUT SHADOW!!!!


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me you've never known someone who had a secret crush on someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the friend has a "secret crush" on her, WHY THE HECK WOULD HE ATTEMPT TO DISCOURAGE THE FOCUS OF HIS ATTENTION?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I obviously wasn't clear, or you have a comprehension issue.  (Either one will work.... ).  Not discourage his attention, discourage the attention of the one she is interested in.
Click to expand...


Oh, now it's all so much more clear....like knowing she is female, without knowing what's "between her legs."


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the friend has a "secret crush" on her, WHY THE HECK WOULD HE ATTEMPT TO DISCOURAGE THE FOCUS OF HIS ATTENTION?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously wasn't clear, or you have a comprehension issue.  (Either one will work.... ).  Not discourage his attention, discourage the attention of the one she is interested in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, now it's all so much more clear....like knowing she is female, without knowing what's "between her legs."
Click to expand...


Okay.  You're not reading her posts......... I understand now........ 
(Well sorta.....).


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously wasn't clear, or you have a comprehension issue.  (Either one will work.... ).  Not discourage his attention, discourage the attention of the one she is interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now it's all so much more clear....like knowing she is female, without knowing what's "between her legs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  You're not reading her posts......... I understand now........
> (Well sorta.....).
Click to expand...


I'm quoting YOUR posts: Is Shogun using your account? Either that or you've developed his habit of simply stringing words together and hoping for the best.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now it's all so much more clear....like knowing she is female, without knowing what's "between her legs."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  You're not reading her posts......... I understand now........
> (Well sorta.....).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quoting YOUR posts: Is Shogun using your account? Either that or you've developed his habit of simply stringing words together and hoping for the best.
Click to expand...


Context.  Yes I know it's much more fun out of context but you really must focus.  It's not a spoon.........


----------



## LuckyDan

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now it's all so much more clear....like knowing she is female, without knowing what's "between her legs."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. You're not reading her posts......... I understand now........
> (Well sorta.....).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quoting YOUR posts: Is Shogun using your account? Either that or you've developed his habit of simply stringing words together and hoping for the best.
Click to expand...

 
I think I get what Ringel is saying now. There is apparently a third party involved who is giving Shadow advice. Ringel's theory I think is that the friend, let's call him Iago, is trying to discourage Shadow's objet d'amour, so that he, Iago, can have a clear shot at her himself.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  You're not reading her posts......... I understand now........
> (Well sorta.....).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting YOUR posts: Is Shogun using your account? Either that or you've developed his habit of simply stringing words together and hoping for the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context.  Yes I know it's much more fun out of context but you really must focus.  It's not a spoon.........
Click to expand...


The problem is I am focused.... On your absurdly ridiculous postings:

"Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit."


What you meant to say was: "the guy that is advising you to break off your pursuit, may have ulterior and selfish motives because he has a crush on you."

Now was that so fucking difficult????


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting YOUR posts: Is Shogun using your account? Either that or you've developed his habit of simply stringing words together and hoping for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context.  Yes I know it's much more fun out of context but you really must focus.  It's not a spoon.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is I am focused.... On your absurdly ridiculous postings:
> 
> "Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit."
> 
> 
> What you meant to say was: "the guy that is advising you to break off your pursuit, may have ulterior and selfish motives because he has a crush on you."
> 
> Now was that so fucking difficult????
Click to expand...


Wow.  For you it wasn't difficult at all now was it........ 
Nice rephrase.  I like it, but not my style, I obviously prefer the ridiculously verbose.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context.  Yes I know it's much more fun out of context but you really must focus.  It's not a spoon.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is I am focused.... On your absurdly ridiculous postings:
> 
> "Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit."
> 
> 
> What you meant to say was: "the guy that is advising you to break off your pursuit, may have ulterior and selfish motives because he has a crush on you."
> 
> Now was that so fucking difficult????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  For you it wasn't difficult at all now was it........
> Nice rephrase.  I like it, but not my style, I obviously prefer the ridiculously verbose.
Click to expand...


Silly Rabbit.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is I am focused.... On your absurdly ridiculous postings:
> 
> "Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit."
> 
> 
> What you meant to say was: "the guy that is advising you to break off your pursuit, may have ulterior and selfish motives because he has a crush on you."
> 
> Now was that so fucking difficult????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  For you it wasn't difficult at all now was it........
> Nice rephrase.  I like it, but not my style, I obviously prefer the ridiculously verbose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly Rabbit.
Click to expand...


Tricks are for hookers.....


----------



## Shadow

Ringel05 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a "good idea".  Too many times, people are tentative.  He could perhaps be interested and, at times, you may be busy and he may interpret that as you not being interested.
> 
> The worst things in life are the "what ifs"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with this. Or someone could have an off day or two, and be seen as the same.
> 
> I kind of got a comment from a friend to "go for it,but expect a no...that way you wont be hurt and can move on".  I'm kind of wondering if maybe he knows something I don't (he won't really elaborate on this situation with me). Or if he just meant to be careful....he kind of chooses his words carefully. At any rate I guess I will think on it for awhile.  He did also say that men don't really like to be pursed,because many women tend to come with baggage that can scare them or make them leary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it doesn't work out we can whisper sweet nothings in your in box, (no I don't mean yodeling in the canyon ya sick twisted bastards), and play virtual footsies all day long.
> Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit.
> Just a thought.
Click to expand...


My friend is happily married, and not interested in me.  We got started on the subject of me maybe getting set up or just going out on a date (he brought it up).  So,I asked him what he thought about women asking men out.  That's pretty much it.  And, no, he didn't have anyone in mind to set me up with, because I asked and he said he didn't.  I just got the impression he was "aware" of the situation/topic of this thread and the "other" party involved....only he plays dumb,and won't get into specifics with me....if you get my drift LOL.  He didn't say not to ask...just to be prepared incase the answer turned out to be a no.

I think I'm finished with this topic anyway... I don't really want to talk about it anymore. *sigh*


----------



## Ringel05

Shadow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with this. Or someone could have an off day or two, and be seen as the same.
> 
> I kind of got a comment from a friend to "go for it,but expect a no...that way you wont be hurt and can move on".  I'm kind of wondering if maybe he knows something I don't (he won't really elaborate on this situation with me). Or if he just meant to be careful....he kind of chooses his words carefully. At any rate I guess I will think on it for awhile.  He did also say that men don't really like to be pursed,because many women tend to come with baggage that can scare them or make them leary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it doesn't work out we can whisper sweet nothings in your in box, (no I don't mean yodeling in the canyon ya sick twisted bastards), and play virtual footsies all day long.
> Ya know, your friend might secretly have a crush on you and is attempting to discourage you in your pursuit.
> Just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friend is happily married, and not interested in me.  We got started on the subject of me maybe getting set up or just going out on a date (he brought it up).  So,I asked him what he thought about women asking men out.  That's pretty much it.  And, no, he didn't have anyone in mind to set me up with, because I asked and he said he didn't.  I just got the impression he was "aware" of the situation/topic of this thread and the "other" party involved....only he plays dumb,and won't get into specifics with me....if you get my drift LOL.  He didn't say not to ask...just to be prepared incase the answer turned out to be a no.
> 
> I think I'm finished with this topic anyway... I don't really want to talk about it anymore. *sigh*[/QUOTE
> It was a stab in the dark, specially without the info you just provided.  We could speculate all day and never get it right.  Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## FLGoldilocks

There's a lot of factors that go into it. Length of relationship and commitment to relationship are two of them. I'm in a committed, long term relationship with my boyfriend. So, sometimes yes, I want the wine, flowers, etc. and other times, given that we have kids, he works, I have the house to take care of, etc., a quick slap on the ass and a "ya wanna?" can work. If I just started seeing someone, however, and he's trying to get me into bed the first time, he better be pulling out all the stops. If we just had a fight, or it's an anniversary or something like that, he better do something a little special. Like I said, a lot of factors.


----------



## syrenn

Take the head and the body will follow


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> Take the head and the body will follow


----------



## Lumpy 1

Just saying .. HELLO... this thread is.. well.... still going on...


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> and I think lumpy baited us all into this convo with a simple " what do I have to do to get sex from a woman these days? " question.
> 
> Guess the answer shoulda been " find the right one " cept he's married.



I don't quite recall putting it that way but I suppose if you read between the lines it's plausible...


----------



## Newby

Lumpy 1 said:


> Just saying .. HELLO... this thread is.. well.... still going on...



Yeah, not much 'seduction' going on in this thread.  You guys have all lost your touch.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Newby said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying .. HELLO... this thread is.. well.... still going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not much 'seduction' going on in this thread.  You guys have all lost your touch.
Click to expand...


I tell ya... it's a boisterous and unruly group.. we would have a much easier time herding cats.. oh well...


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying .. HELLO... this thread is.. well.... still going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not much 'seduction' going on in this thread.  You guys have all lost your touch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell ya... it's a boisterous and unruly group.. we would have a much easier time herding cats.. oh well...
Click to expand...


Considering what we have to work with we've done a damn good job, Lumpy. Actually I think Newby is even comin' on to you a bit.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not much 'seduction' going on in this thread.  You guys have all lost your touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya... it's a boisterous and unruly group.. we would have a much easier time herding cats.. oh well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering what we have to work with we've done a damn good job, Lumpy. Actually I think Newby is even comin' on to you a bit.
Click to expand...


Newby is coming on to me... damn.. I didn't even notice...

 (next comes old and feeble I guess)


----------



## Newby

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not much 'seduction' going on in this thread.  You guys have all lost your touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya... it's a boisterous and unruly group.. we would have a much easier time herding cats.. oh well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering what we have to work with we've done a damn good job, Lumpy. Actually I think Newby is even comin' on to you a bit.
Click to expand...


What you have to work with????   Now there's seduction at its finest.  

 Unless of course you're talking about yourselves.


----------



## Newby

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya... it's a boisterous and unruly group.. we would have a much easier time herding cats.. oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering what we have to work with we've done a damn good job, Lumpy. Actually I think Newby is even comin' on to you a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newby is coming on to me... damn.. I didn't even notice...
> 
> (next comes old and feeble I guess)
Click to expand...


No worries Mr. Romance, I'm not familiar enough with you to be hitting on you just yet.


----------



## dilloduck

Newby said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya... it's a boisterous and unruly group.. we would have a much easier time herding cats.. oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering what we have to work with we've done a damn good job, Lumpy. Actually I think Newby is even comin' on to you a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you have to work with????   Now there's seduction at its finest.
> 
> Unless of course you're talking about yourselves.
Click to expand...


hey---we got tons of people here with all kinds of issues (present company excluded of course)
Love is a minefield around this joint and it's only Friday afternoon.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Newby said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering what we have to work with we've done a damn good job, Lumpy. Actually I think Newby is even comin' on to you a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby is coming on to me... damn.. I didn't even notice...
> 
> (next comes old and feeble I guess)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries Mr. Romance, I'm not familiar enough with you to be hitting on you just yet.
Click to expand...


Mr Romance.. I think your doing it again.. (subliminally) .. So.. what's going on here Newby?

Why don't you just lay back on the couch there and Dr. Dilloduck and Mr Romance.... will try to help you out.. 

1st question.. have you always been attracted to older men?


----------



## Samson

Lumpy 1 said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newby is coming on to me... damn.. I didn't even notice...
> 
> (next comes old and feeble I guess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Mr. Romance, I'm not familiar enough with you to be hitting on you just yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr Romance.. I think your doing it again.. (subliminally) .. So.. what's going on here Newby?
> 
> Why don't you just lay back on the couch there and Dr. Dilloduck and Mr Romance.... will try to help you out..
> 
> 1st question.. have you always been attracted to older men?
Click to expand...


****quietly sneaks in to listen to Newby****


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well... maybe she got hungry.. she's making sandwiches..


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well... maybe she got hungry.. she's making sandwiches..



Definately not the first thing I would speculate.


----------



## Samson

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... maybe she got hungry.. she's making sandwiches..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not the first thing I would speculate.
Click to expand...


Agreed.....

She's probably trying to find a live octopus.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... maybe she got hungry.. she's making sandwiches..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not the first thing I would speculate.
Click to expand...


Should I ask?


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... maybe she got hungry.. she's making sandwiches..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not the first thing I would speculate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should I ask?
Click to expand...


It's risky but we can't really expect a woman to take one.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not the first thing I would speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's risky but we can't really expect a woman to take one.
Click to expand...


You mean.. take one for the team? 

It's usually a group thing for the Gals... of course..  there are the rare exceptions.. ooo la la


----------



## 007

Samson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... maybe she got hungry.. she's making sandwiches..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not the first thing I would speculate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.....
> 
> She's probably trying to find a live octopus.
Click to expand...


She might have one that takes batteries instead.


----------



## Ringel05

Pale Rider said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not the first thing I would speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.....
> 
> She's probably trying to find a live octopus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might have one that takes batteries instead.
Click to expand...


Huuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmdinger....................


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's risky but we can't really expect a woman to take one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean.. take one for the team?
> 
> It's usually a group thing for the Gals... of course..  there are the rare exceptions.. ooo la la
Click to expand...


Once we start the Man Team and start comparing notes things may improve.


----------



## Samson

Pale Rider said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not the first thing I would speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.....
> 
> She's probably trying to find a live octopus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might have one that takes batteries instead.
Click to expand...


I'm not picky.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's risky but we can't really expect a woman to take one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean.. take one for the team?
> 
> It's usually a group thing for the Gals... of course..  there are the rare exceptions.. ooo la la
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once we start the Man Team and start comparing notes things may improve.
Click to expand...


Sadly.. they just have to bat their eyes and we lose a team member.. face it .. we're vulnerable.... well, at least temporarily..


----------



## Samson

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean.. take one for the team?
> 
> It's usually a group thing for the Gals... of course..  there are the rare exceptions.. ooo la la
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we start the Man Team and start comparing notes things may improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly.. they just have to bat their eyes and we lose a team member.. face it .. we're vulnerable..
Click to expand...


One "batted her eyes??"

Where? 


WHERE? DAMN YOU!!! 


_TELL ME BEFORE I GET VIOLENT!!!!_


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean.. take one for the team?
> 
> It's usually a group thing for the Gals... of course..  there are the rare exceptions.. ooo la la
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we start the Man Team and start comparing notes things may improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly.. they just have to bat their eyes and we lose a team member.. face it .. we're vulnerable..
Click to expand...


hold on Lumpy----the Man Team isn't celibate. We're merely here to assist each other like women do. Men really need to learn the art of gossip.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once we start the Man Team and start comparing notes things may improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly.. they just have to bat their eyes and we lose a team member.. face it .. we're vulnerable..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hold on Lumpy----the Man Team isn't celibate. We're merely here to assist each other like women do. Men really need to learn the art of gossip.
Click to expand...


Women are used of turning it off and on ..

 Men.. we're constantly ON.. well.. there is that time right afterward (got it) when you desperately want to go but usually can't..


----------



## Samson

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly.. they just have to bat their eyes and we lose a team member.. face it .. we're vulnerable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hold on Lumpy----the Man Team isn't celibate. We're merely here to assist each other like women do. Men really need to learn the art of gossip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are used of turning it off and on ..
> 
> Men.. we're constantly ON.. well.. there is that time right afterward (got it) when you desperately want to go but usually can't..
Click to expand...


Lemme do you a favor:

Tantric Sex for Beginners: 4 Easy Tips!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Samson said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> hold on Lumpy----the Man Team isn't celibate. We're merely here to assist each other like women do. Men really need to learn the art of gossip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are used of turning it off and on ..
> 
> Men.. we're constantly ON.. well.. there is that time right afterward (got it) when you desperately want to go but usually can't..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lemme do you a favor:
> 
> Tantric Sex for Beginners: 4 Easy Tips!
Click to expand...


Well sure.. the lead in is great.. no problem there..

So.. your 10 minute requirement per week.. is a myth..


----------



## Lumpy 1

Newby said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya... it's a boisterous and unruly group.. we would have a much easier time herding cats.. oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering what we have to work with we've done a damn good job, Lumpy. Actually I think Newby is even comin' on to you a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you have to work with????   Now there's seduction at its finest.
> 
> Unless of course you're talking about yourselves.
Click to expand...


My.. my a bit of a smart ass.. actually I like that...


----------



## Samson

Lumpy 1 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women are used of turning it off and on ..
> 
> Men.. we're constantly ON.. well.. there is that time right afterward (got it) when you desperately want to go but usually can't..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme do you a favor:
> 
> Tantric Sex for Beginners: 4 Easy Tips!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure.. the lead in is great.. no problem there..
> 
> So.. your 10 minute requirement per week.. is a myth..
Click to expand...


You didn't even read the freakin' linky.

If you did then you would have commented on breathing your wife's breath.


----------



## Phoenix

Lumpy 1 said:


> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?



A good steak and my newest favorite thing:


----------



## Lumpy 1

Samson said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme do you a favor:
> 
> Tantric Sex for Beginners: 4 Easy Tips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure.. the lead in is great.. no problem there..
> 
> So.. your 10 minute requirement per week.. is a myth..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't even read the freakin' linky.
> 
> If you did then you would have commented on breathing your wife's breath.
Click to expand...


Actually I did read it....


----------



## Samson

Lumpy 1 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure.. the lead in is great.. no problem there..
> 
> So.. your 10 minute requirement per week.. is a myth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't even read the freakin' linky.
> 
> If you did then you would have commented on breathing your wife's breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I did read it....
Click to expand...


I understand the breathing thing works best first thing in the morning.


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good steak and my newest favorite thing:
Click to expand...



did you actually drink it?

Or did you pour it on someone and lick it off?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Samson said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't even read the freakin' linky.
> 
> If you did then you would have commented on breathing your wife's breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I did read it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the breathing thing works best first thing in the morning.
Click to expand...


Dammit you forced me to read it again... the position sounds okay but the breathing.. I don't think so... and first thing in the morning....


----------



## Lumpy 1

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good steak and my newest favorite thing:
Click to expand...


Maybe you should try T.G.I. Fridays.. Mudslide... premixed with rum..

It's reasonably priced and pretty darn good... and a steak .. yes indeed


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> did you actually drink it?
> 
> Or did you pour it on someone and lick it off?



Yes.


----------



## Anguille

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
Click to expand...

So, is this that informative Saturday night sex talk thread you keep raving about? Should I read further?


----------



## Paulie

Anguille said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, is this that informative Saturday night sex talk thread you keep raving about? Should I read further?
Click to expand...

No need to read further.  Whatever you need to know about Saturday night sex, I got it covered.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Paulie said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this that informative Saturday night sex talk thread you keep raving about? Should I read further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to read further.  Whatever you need to know about Saturday night sex, I got it covered.
Click to expand...


She fell for that.. I can hardly believe that line still works..


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you actually drink it?
> 
> Or did you pour it on someone and lick it off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Paulie said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this that informative Saturday night sex talk thread you keep raving about? Should I read further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to read further.  Whatever you need to know about Saturday night sex, I got it covered.
Click to expand...



with a condom?


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this that informative Saturday night sex talk thread you keep raving about? Should I read further?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to read further.  Whatever you need to know about Saturday night sex, I got it covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> with a condom?
Click to expand...


With a squid?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to read further.  Whatever you need to know about Saturday night sex, I got it covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a condom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a squid?
Click to expand...


With a camera..?


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


>



What's confusing about that?


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's confusing about that?
Click to expand...


I knew I shouldn't have given you an option.

Just Lick It.


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> I knew I shouldn't have given you an option.
> 
> Just Lick It.



Choosing only one option is for lesser beings.  I want it all.


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this that informative Saturday night sex talk thread you keep raving about? Should I read further?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to read further.  Whatever you need to know about Saturday night sex, I got it covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She fell for that.. I can hardly believe that line still works..
Click to expand...


It's the Eel lady---she's easy


----------



## Douger

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good steak and my newest favorite thing:
Click to expand...

Nah. They want this
best of craigslist: Just fucking fuck me, already.


----------



## Phoenix

Douger said:


> Nah. They want this
> best of craigslist: Just fucking fuck me, already.



A combination of the two would be mind-blowing.


----------



## Newby

Lumpy 1 said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newby is coming on to me... damn.. I didn't even notice...
> 
> (next comes old and feeble I guess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Mr. Romance, I'm not familiar enough with you to be hitting on you just yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr Romance.. I think your doing it again.. (subliminally) .. So.. what's going on here Newby?
> 
> Why don't you just lay back on the couch there and Dr. Dilloduck and Mr Romance.... will try to help you out..
> 
> 1st question.. have you always been attracted to older men?
Click to expand...


Well, 'older' is a very relative term, yes?  What kind of 'older' are we talking about here? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Newby

Lumpy 1 said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering what we have to work with we've done a damn good job, Lumpy. Actually I think Newby is even comin' on to you a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have to work with????   Now there's seduction at its finest.
> 
> Unless of course you're talking about yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My.. my a bit of a smart ass.. actually I like that...
Click to expand...


Yes, I excel at smart ass.


----------



## Samson

Newby said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you have to work with????   Now there's seduction at its finest.
> 
> Unless of course you're talking about yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My.. my a bit of a smart ass.. actually I like that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I excel at smart ass.
Click to expand...





I'd rather know a smart ass than a dumb ass any day.


----------



## dilloduck

Samson said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My.. my a bit of a smart ass.. actually I like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I excel at smart ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather know a smart ass than a dumb ass any day.
Click to expand...


"know" as in Biblically ?


----------



## Samson

dilloduck said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I excel at smart ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather know a smart ass than a dumb ass any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "know" as in Biblically ?
Click to expand...


Well, the Brain has been known as the Largest Sex Organ.


----------



## dilloduck

Samson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather know a smart ass than a dumb ass any day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "know" as in Biblically ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the Brain has been known as the Largest Sex Organ.
Click to expand...


In cephalopods too ?


----------



## Samson

dilloduck said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> "know" as in Biblically ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Brain has been known as the Largest Sex Organ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In cephalopods too ?
Click to expand...



How Smart Is the Octopus?



> In the 1950s, for example, biologists demonstrated for the first time that octopuses have massive brains.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Okay.. dust this one off


----------



## JW Frogen

It is Sunday morning here, the seduction is over, time for one more morning sex bump and then a 10 AM beer.


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> It is Sunday morning here, the seduction is over, time for one more morning sex bump and then a 10 AM beer.



Sex bump?

Is that what they're calling it now?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Phoenix said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Sunday morning here, the seduction is over, time for one more morning sex bump and then a 10 AM beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex bump?
> 
> Is that what they're calling it now?
Click to expand...


You've never heard of bumping uglies..?


----------



## JW Frogen

We were listening to Earth, Wind and Fire last night.

Translation: morning fuck.


----------



## JW Frogen

Here in Australia I tried to get the term "dancing with the dawn dingo" going, but it won't fly.

Except in Alice Springs.


----------



## Phoenix

Lumpy 1 said:


> You've never heard of bumping uglies..?



I've heard of that, my Lumpy friend. 

Why they gotta be "uglies"? Thought the opposite genders thought they's quite attractive?


----------



## Phoenix

JW Frogen said:


> Here in Australia I tried to get the term "dancing with the dawn dingo" going, but it won't fly.
> 
> Except in Alice Springs.



Well, then stick with Alice.


----------



## JW Frogen

A dingo made my baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Lets get in on.. Bring on the  da wimens


----------



## Lumpy 1

My creepy days, seem pretty innocent now...


----------



## Sherry

A blast from the past. Dillo needs to spend more time here...I miss his fun fucking ass.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sherry said:


> A blast from the past. Dillo needs to spend more time here...I miss his fun fucking ass.



Yup, I sure enjoyed those days and this thread.


----------



## syrenn

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blast from the past. Dillo needs to spend more time here...I miss his fun fucking ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I sure enjoyed those days and this thread.
Click to expand...



Wow... a blast from the past!!!  Amazing what 2 years makes.


----------



## Lumpy 1

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blast from the past. Dillo needs to spend more time here...I miss his fun fucking ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I sure enjoyed those days and this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... a blast from the past!!!  Amazing what 2 years makes.
Click to expand...


It was so much more fun then, I  truly enjoyed starting threads and making new friends. 

Now, most of the best have moved along ...


----------



## Lumpy 1

I'm recycling this one because...


----------



## April

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm recycling this one because...



....you wish to seduce the board some more with all your Cat-like charm?


----------



## Lumpy 1

AngelsNDemons said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm recycling this one because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you wish to seduce the board some more with all your Cat-like charm?
Click to expand...


I could try anew I suppose but I'd linger longer.


I was about to lose it on my threads list and well, I would miss it..


----------



## g5000

Lumpy 1 said:


> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?



Hell yes they want seduction.  But mostly respect.  A woman knows the difference between a no-class loser and a real man.   They will make their choice accordingly.

Open doors for a woman.  No exceptions.  Even if you are angry at her at the moment.  And that includes the car door.  Fifty years from now, you better be opening that car door.

A man should always walk on the street side of the sidewalk.  I am amazed how many young men I see who do not observe this etiquette.

There are many, many ways you must treat a woman right that don't cost a cent.  But flowers have always been, and always will be, a must.  Random presentations for no reason at all are never forgotten.  Be a hero.

Dark chocolate creates a chemical reaction identical to infatuation.  And it is actually good for your brain.  You should be giving your woman chocolate like you give her multi-vitamins.  She will be brilliant and love you to the end of time.


----------



## Lumpy 1

g5000 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes they want seduction.  But mostly respect.  A woman knows the difference between a no-class loser and a real man.   They will make their choice accordingly.
> 
> Open doors for a woman.  No exceptions.  Even if you are angry at her at the moment.  And that includes the car door.  Fifty years from now, you better be opening that car door.
> 
> A man should always walk on the street side of the sidewalk.  I am amazed how many young men I see who do not observe this etiquette.
> 
> There are many, many ways you must treat a woman right that don't cost a cent.  But flowers have always been, and always will be, a must.  Random presentations for no reason at all are never forgotten.  Be a hero.
> 
> Dark chocolate creates a chemical reaction identical to infatuation.  And it is actually good for your brain.  You should be giving your woman chocolate like you give her multi-vitamins.  She will be brilliant and love you to the end of time.
Click to expand...


Sheesh.. I wish I'd said that..


----------



## AquaAthena

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this fast paced, fast food, I got no time, world we live in, is the art of seduction necessary?
> 
> Do the Gals now-a-days want the flowers, chocolates, the fine dining and wine, poetry in the moonlight, those sweetened words of praise for their beauty and charms.
> 
> Or .. is it just reduced to a quick burger, French fries, a brew-ski ..and bed..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. I must say.. I would appreciate the womens view on this... You know , just how much of an investment they expect..
Click to expand...


I have never been into gifts, but _YES_ to fine dining and I don't mean a restaurant with plastic tables. I mean _fine dining_....cocktails or wine or both....dancing maybe but if not a smooth ride home and a _kiss at the door_, and hearing the question, _May I call you again? _


----------



## Lumpy 1

AquaAthena said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think ya gotta still buy em Lumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I must say.. I would appreciate the womens view on this... You know , just how much of an investment they expect..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never been into gifts, but _YES_ to fine dining and I don't mean a restaurant with plastic tables. I mean _fine dining_....cocktails or wine or both....dancing maybe but if not a smooth ride home and a _kiss at the door_, and hearing the question, _May I call you again? _
Click to expand...


add a romantic walk under the moonlight and well, I'd like to be there.


----------



## AquaAthena

Lumpy 1 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. I must say.. I would appreciate the womens view on this... You know , just how much of an investment they expect..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been into gifts, but _YES_ to fine dining and I don't mean a restaurant with plastic tables. I mean _fine dining_....cocktails or wine or both....dancing maybe but if not a smooth ride home and a _kiss at the door_, and hearing the question, _May I call you again? _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> add a romantic walk under the moonlight and well, I'd like to be there.
Click to expand...


I know of this great beach....clothing optional...

Will you take me there when our divorces are final, Lumpy 1 darlin`?


----------



## Lumpy 1

AquaAthena said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been into gifts, but _YES_ to fine dining and I don't mean a restaurant with plastic tables. I mean _fine dining_....cocktails or wine or both....dancing maybe but if not a smooth ride home and a _kiss at the door_, and hearing the question, _May I call you again? _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add a romantic walk under the moonlight and well, I'd like to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know of this great beach....clothing optional...
> 
> Will you take me there when our divorces are final, Lumpy 1 darlin`?
Click to expand...


Moonlight, loving conversation, waves crashing on the ocean shore (hopefully a warm night) and a beautiful Lady to share the mystery.

Alas, the sweetest of dreams that can never be...


----------



## Darkwind

I should think that the evening stroll to the spot behind the high school bleachers should be enough....


----------



## Lumpy 1

Darkwind said:


> I should think that the evening stroll to the spot behind the high school bleachers should be enough....



I'm not opposed to pure lust, I am a guy after all, we do have immediate needs just like the ladies only different, we usually do most of the pleasurable work.....


----------

